#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  【歡迎接力】你可能是我們的同類,假如你有以下行為....

## 狼王白牙

當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏...

你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋

你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字

你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物

你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食

你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的

你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色

你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色

你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」

你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字

有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察

你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族

你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」

你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子


(從國外翻譯的跟我掰的都有,歡迎大家繼續掰....)

----------


## 契

> 當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏...


ㄜ...我不看棒球的...




> 你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋


很想這麼做...可惜我不知道去哪買...




> 你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字


正在考慮換一本字典...




> 你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物


我比較喜歡那條神龍 XD




> 你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食


很像這麼做...可惜我是學生...痛苦的高中生...><




> 你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的


兩個都不知道... XD




> 你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色


...厄~~! <=== 被命中要害




> 你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色


塔爾斯好可愛阿 ~~ 




> 你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」


ㄜ....通常會先看些沒營養的新聞




> 你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字


....我敗了....




> 有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察


...我會一爪給他扒下去...




> 你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族


還沒完過有獸人這個種族的OLG....




> 你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」


我習慣叫他四度空間




> 你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子


我人認為是那12之麒麟 XD

----------


## 契

幫忙補充一個

當你看完電影"DOG STRIKER"後，你會想被裡面狼人的爪子抓一下

註解 被抓到的人，在月園之夜會變成狼人

----------


## Sonic Adolph

當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏... 
>不看捧球……

你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋 
>沒錢買，但獨居時會賞試試

你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字 
>……小弟的查到喔

你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物 
>只是一些會說話的動物不能吸引小弟

你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食 
>睡的時間只餘6小時啦

你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的 
>兩個都不知道……

你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色 
>還在用A4紙練習……

你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色 
>小弟喜歡sonic啊……(刺蝟)……

你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」 
>沒看電視很久了……

你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字 
>不夠35個……

有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察 
>虐畜！快打去防止虐畜協會！

你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族 
>這當然了

你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」 
>……

你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子 
>什麼是十二國記？

當你看完電影"DOG STRIKER"後，你會想被裡面狼人的爪子抓一下 
>什麼是DOG STRIKER？而且會變身是眾所周知的了吧？不知道就不應來這了……

----------


## Lozter Nea Subekayi

當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏... 
> 棒球是啥來的 ~?

你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋 
> 呃 ...... 我的小猫睡衣

你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字 
> 的從不用字典的

你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物 
> 我不愛看金剛及七龍珠的

你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食 
> 嗯 ... 每天只睡6~8小時 ... 唉 ... 很多家課喔 ... 但在假日時我會的

你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的 
> 歷險小恐龍是甚麼 ~?

你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色 
> 我用的是FireworksMX ...... 而且是老翻的

你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色 
> 我沒玩過 ~ XD

你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」 
> 我打開電視第一個會去找「外星人之謎」,再來我會找「古老機械之記憶」

你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字 
> 我能背出世上所有國家的名字和人口 ,卻記不了35個獸人畫家

有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察 
> 我會先幹掉想要侵犯我的人 ,再對他的靈魂下咀咒

你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族 
> 我做的通常是精靈 ~

你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」 
> 我住的地方我會稱之為「寂寞的領域」

你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子 
> 十二國記是啥來的 ~?

當你看完電影"DOG STRIKER"後，你會想被裡面狼人的爪子抓一下 
> 我會想把裡面的狼人吃進肚子裡 ~XD

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 還沒完過有獸人這個種族的OLG....


△你玩魔獸爭霸時只選Orc,玩深襚幻想升到90級的時候會故意轉職成狼人

△你買了PS2只因為你想玩獸人格鬥IV, 買了XBox只為了玩獸人格鬥Extreme

△你玩星海爭霸時從不選該死的人類及天殺的神族,但你蟲族從來沒有輸過

----------


## wood

當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏...

還沒看過吉祥物.......

你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋

以前穿過.....浣熊拖鞋...

你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字

沒查過....試試看吧..

你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物

因為別種原因喜歡看....

你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食

白天..光合作用.....晚上..呼吸作用....偶爾會抓些小蟲來吃

你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的

歷險小恐龍看過很多次卻不知道導演...

你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色

是因為遊戲很好玩.....

你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」

也會看探索頻道跟國家地理頻道........

你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字

兩個都背不出來....

有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察

我會跟國際食蟲植物協會聯絡.....

你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族

選了之後會查查看有沒有食人花這隻怪物........

你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」

「溼地」較適合....

你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子

沒看過....

----------


## 雷諾-洛爾米特

當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏... 
>對棒球不感興趣

你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋 
>嗯。。。。我是有老虎形狀的拖鞋 

你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字 
>我已經把那本字典燒掉了。。 

你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物 
>不喜歡。。。。 

你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食 
>我的大腦是24小時營業

你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的 
>阿~！今晚上的月亮好圓哦~！

你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色 
>。。。被拆穿了。。可惡。。。

你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色 
>兩個我都喜歡~！ 

你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」 
>電視是什麼？好吃嗎？

你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字 
>嗯。。。我只知道幾個。。

有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察 
>我會對者他們甩飛刀。。。 

你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族 
>我是選不死。。。 

你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」 
>對！房間是我最喜歡的“狗窩” 

你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子 
>那個啊。。還不錯的說。。

----------


## Sonic Adolph

你玩魔獸爭霸時只選Orc,玩深襚幻想升到90級的時候會故意轉職成狼人 
>把獸人關破了就不玩了……

你買了PS2只因為你想玩獸人格鬥IV, 買了XBox只為了玩獸人格鬥Extreme 
>這……中……

你玩星海爭霸時從不選該死的人類及天殺的神族,但你蟲族從來沒有輸過
>沒玩過……
---------------------------------
你會在遊戲中故意變成無敵，然後被獸人攻擊嗎？

看見一本有動物名稱的書(如sea wolf,smile of a wolf)就會想都不想就拿下來看嗎？

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 看見一本有動物名稱的書(如sea wolf,smile of a wolf)就會想都不想就拿下來看嗎？


這點在下中箭了

△你聽到一個陌生的名詞,第一個反應是「那個是啥? 能吃嗎?」

△你看見認識的人開車從旁邊經過,你會用腳去追那台車

△你房間及客廳裡掛的畫是從furbid上標到的

△別人在找花瓶時,你在Yahoo or eBay搜尋恐龍或狼人模型

△你的英文明明超級苦手,你的抽屜裡卻有FurNation Magazine原文雜誌
(天音: 英文苦手的怎麼可能買得到這種東西)

----------


## 契

> △你玩魔獸爭霸時只選Orc,玩深襚幻想升到90級的時候會故意轉職成狼人


魔獸...沒錢買...~"~ (也跑不動) 深襚幻想? 那是啥 可以吃嗎? XD




> △你買了PS2只因為你想玩獸人格鬥IV, 買了XBox只為了玩獸人格鬥Extreme


我只是個窮書生.... ><




> △你玩星海爭霸時從不選該死的人類及天殺的神族,但你蟲族從來沒有輸過


我常用神族黑破壞能的 MIND CONTRAL來搞三族聯軍 = =b
最喜歡的兵種 盾地蜘蛛(刺蛇進化) 殺陸戰隊的時候超有快感的 XD



> △你聽到一個陌生的名詞,第一個反應是「那個是啥? 能吃嗎?」


反應: 那是啥?能吃嗎?好吃嗎?咬咬看...




> △你看見認識的人開車從旁邊經過,你會用腳去追那台車


...我會大吼大叫叫他停車...




> △你房間及客廳裡掛的畫是從furbid上標到的


沒有空間掛畫...




> △別人在找花瓶時,你在Yahoo or eBay搜尋恐龍或狼人模型


試過了...找不到...




> △你的英文明明超級苦手,你的抽屜裡卻有FurNation Magazine原文雜誌


那是啥? 可以吃嗎?

----------


## Simba

>當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏... 

不懂棒球...只去看過一次，而且還看到打瞌睡...@@

>你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋 

如果天氣再冷一點考慮去買動物拖鞋....

>你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字 

yiff倒是可以在CD-85中查的到，但是另外兩個字嘛....

>你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物 

不愛看~

>你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食 

偶爾會這樣倒是真的...

>你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的 

不都是喬治盧卡斯嗎？

>你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色 

我承認我買不起......

>你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色 

其實我連第一關都沒有破....

>你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」 

啊...我都先去找迪士尼頻道.... XD

>你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字 

三十五個倒是沒這麼多，不過的確有幾個是我比較熟的~

>有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察 

咦？不是直接攻擊回去嗎？

>你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族 

不玩OLG~

>你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」 

嗯......大部分還是稱為家啦~

>你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子 

沒看過哩，這是？

>你玩魔獸爭霸時只選Orc,玩深襚幻想升到90級的時候會故意轉職成狼人 

我承認...我只會玩NFS系列的遊戲....

>你買了PS2只因為你想玩獸人格鬥IV, 買了XBox只為了玩獸人格鬥Extreme 

好吧，我想我大概還存在一點理智~

>你玩星海爭霸時從不選該死的人類及天殺的神族,但你蟲族從來沒有輸過

沒玩~

>你會在遊戲中故意變成無敵，然後被獸人攻擊嗎？ 

這目的應該是要多看幾眼獸人吧？如果他很帥，那我會考慮...^^

>看見一本有動物名稱的書(如sea wolf,smile of a wolf)就會想都不想就拿下來看嗎？

曾經有這種經驗.....

>你聽到一個陌生的名詞,第一個反應是「那個是啥? 能吃嗎?」 

偶爾會這樣~

>你看見認識的人開車從旁邊經過,你會用腳去追那台車 

啊？沒看到我喔？那算了 XD

>你房間及客廳裡掛的畫是從furbid上標到的 

印表機印的...海報店搜刮來的....

>別人在找花瓶時,你在Yahoo or eBay搜尋恐龍或狼人模型 

找獅子王和夜行神龍的產品... XD

>你的英文明明超級苦手,你的抽屜裡卻有FurNation Magazine原文雜誌

純收藏嘛，如果有我也想要~

----------


## 潞的Q

>當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏... 

抱歉啦...職棒簽賭案之後就沒在看了

>你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋 

穿在身上的不就是"獸服"了嗎? 

>你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字 

英漢字典是不會每天update的... 

>你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物 

貓狗大戰也有阿...

>你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食 

想睡就睡想吃就吃才是本能吧

>你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的 

管它誰導演的~好看就好了

>你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色 

什麼是原版程式,可以推嗎?

>你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色 

我玩音速小子是因為音速小子很好玩 

>你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」 

我都先看HBO....

>你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字 

只認識幾個 

>有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察 

某人曾說如果有人侵犯你你就要侵犯回去

>你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族 

同上,可以推嗎? 

>你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」 

它叫什麼不重要~它是什麼才重要 

>你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子 

同上,可以推嗎?

>你玩魔獸爭霸時只選Orc,玩深襚幻想升到90級的時候會故意轉職成狼人 

都沒玩過耶~怎麼辦 

>你買了PS2只因為你想玩獸人格鬥IV, 買了XBox只為了玩獸人格鬥Extreme 

玩別人的就好了~ 

>你玩星海爭霸時從不選該死的人類及天殺的神族,但你蟲族從來沒有輸過 

對阿..敵人的蟲族真的都沒輸過

>你會在遊戲中故意變成無敵，然後被獸人攻擊嗎？ 

我比較喜歡看獸人被攻擊的樣子(光速逃) 

>看見一本有動物名稱的書(如sea wolf,smile of a wolf)就會想都不想就拿下來看嗎？ 

這個倒是有 

>你聽到一個陌生的名詞,第一個反應是「那個是啥? 能吃嗎?」 

後面改成"能推嗎"我就中了 

>你看見認識的人開車從旁邊經過,你會用腳去追那台車 

沒想過這個問題 

>你房間及客廳裡掛的畫是從furbid上標到的 

沒耶..沒買過什麼畫 

>別人在找花瓶時,你在Yahoo or eBay搜尋恐龍或狼人模型 

Oh~碰(語意不明請勿追究)

>你的英文明明超級苦手,你的抽屜裡卻有FurNation Magazine原文雜誌 

前提錯誤,這一題不成立

----------


## ocarina2112

當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏... 
看哪一隊比較中意才看哪一隊會不會贏~

你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋 
不會~

你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字 
碰都不想碰，拿都不想拿XD!!

你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物 
完全不成原因~

你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食 
白天睡5~8小時，三餐正常~

你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的 
兩部看都沒看過~

你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色 
是想上色，可是我沒有~而當然不會為了只想上色
跑去買貴森森的佛陀夏噗~

你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色 
不對不對~

你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」 
打開電視第一個看到的將會是廣告XD!!
再來就是玩電動的時間....(歐!)

你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字 
台灣有幾縣市兼位置在哪裡都不清楚了，何來三十五獸畫家之有~XD

有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察 
等我來得及打電話的時侯....我會先打回家...."

你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族 
要看畫家是不是把他畫得像個獸人樣，不然免談~

你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」 
通常都稱為窩~

你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子 
完全沒看過~
所以不認識~~


--------
填完有蝦米好康的東東報來災嗎XD?

----------


## 浣狼

○喜歡被朋友搔頭或搔下巴，並露出愉快的表情

○在路上看到動物會目不轉睛直到頭沒辦法再轉過去

○惱羞成怒的時候會由喉嚨發出低吼，接著開始亂吠

○對不喜歡的朋友或同學會說:喵的死人類...

○會試著跟不認識的動物溝通...但如果您的種族是狼或者虎之類的話...動物們通常會想辦法避開你

----------


## Wolfang

> ○在路上看到動物會目不轉睛直到頭沒辦法再轉過去


那有沒有人會因為看動物目不轉睛而連人帶車撞電線桿？還被笑白痴？
--------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------
你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字

會，但是有「wolfe」的解釋，它是專有名詞﹙人名﹚。
﹙我是用NC1020查到的，另外兩個就沒有查到﹚
---------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Wolfy

** 洗完澡.從頭到屁股搖動甩乾身體.

** 躺著的時候腳會曲成Z字型.

** 吃肉的時候.會儘可能的把骨頭也啃碎吃掉.

** 心情好的時候會想狂奔.

** 其實不會說很怕癢.

** 無法拒絕動物為主題的電影.

** 你會習慣性的先聞一下你要吃的東西.

** 房間有動物絨毛玩具或擺設.

----------


## NPfox

> 那有沒有人會因為看動物目不轉睛而連人帶車撞電線桿？還被笑白痴？


(舉掌....)

不過是走路。跟狗互瞪很好玩的 :-D 

○無聊時會拿原子筆或吸管磨牙，有時還會吃吃看自己的手好不好吃。

○打哈欠時牙齒一定露的很出來。

○臉養的時候會用手脕磨蹭。

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字
> 
> 會，但是有「wolfe」的解釋，它是專有名詞﹙人名﹚。
> ﹙我是用NC1020查到的，另外兩個就沒有查到﹚


該不會翻譯成--> 沃飛 ,一種人名 吧(汗)
wolfe 是小狼,  跟 doggy 是小狗狗差不多




> ** 洗完澡.從頭到屁股搖動甩乾身體.


這個真是高難度動作啊..有機會一定要請幼狼兄表演一次(笑)



> ** 躺著的時候腳會曲成Z字型.


坐著的時候,腳要拿到椅子上才會舒服?



> ** 吃肉的時候.會儘可能的把骨頭也啃碎吃掉.


(系統訊息: 你中了一箭,感到輕微擦傷)
不過限骨頭旁邊的柔軟部份,會啃到碎碎的是真的,骨髓真是美味啊



> ** 心情好的時候會想狂奔.


(系統訊息: 你中了一箭,感到血流如注)



> ** 其實不會說很怕癢.


這箭閃過了,呼呼,超怕的



> ** 無法拒絕動物為主題的電影.


(系統訊息: 你中了一箭,感到血流不只)
只要是動物為主題的電影必看



> ** 你會習慣性的先聞一下你要吃的東西.


(系統訊息: 你中了一箭,感到眼前發黑)
就算吃自助餐, 也要夾一點到盤子上聞聞看啊



> ** 房間有動物絨毛玩具或擺設.


(系統訊息: 你中了一箭,感到奄奄一息了)
以前養貓的時候,都會允許他們一起睡,不過現在有絨毛的也不錯



> ○打哈欠時牙齒一定露的很出來。


(系統訊息: 你中了一箭,感到奄奄一息了)
這一點被媽糾正很多次,打哈欠一定要用手遮住

(系統訊息: 你死了,請按任意鍵回到重生點)

----------


## 狼王白牙

附帶一題,星際大戰的導演是喬治盧卡斯沒錯
歷險小恐龍的導演是史帝芬史匹柏
他同時是侏儸紀公園跟回到未來II的導演


△神龍之謎裡面的主角當然是克洛克達因,小呆跟何布算哪根蔥

△你希望看到機械獸打敗無敵鐵金剛或蓋特機器人

△同上,你小的時候不收集模型玩具,因為買不到機械獸模型
(註,現在有一大堆了喔...ZOID...)

△你的帳號跟密碼特別好猜..因為總是....
(註: 有這習慣的趕快去改)

----------


## 浣狼

> △你希望看到機械獸打敗無敵鐵金剛或蓋特機器人
> 
> △同上,你小的時候不收集模型玩具,因為買不到機械獸模型
> (註,現在有一大堆了喔...ZOID...)


(1.)超希望的啊...之前看戈吉拉被殺掉的時候...還會哭勒....不過當時並不知道自己是獸類...

(2.)不是買不到....是我媽不給我買ㄒ^ㄒ~超想要買一台來裝的說>"<

----------


## 浣狼

[quote="NP極地‧雪狐
○無聊時會拿原子筆或吸管磨牙，有時還會吃吃看自己的手好不好吃。

○打哈欠時牙齒一定露的很出來。

○臉養的時候會用手脕磨蹭。[/quote]

我會咬原子筆...不過試用嘴唇...(不然筆會變很醜+臭...)

打哈欠會露出牙齒...不過會低頭....(因為這樣好像很醜的樣子= =+)

(3.)(舉掌)同意~~

----------


## 月狼

當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏... 
不太看棒球...b
你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋 
沒穿過,很難弄到吧?
你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字 
沒錯= =b
你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物 
有時候的確會
你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食 
如果沒人管的話可能會這樣
你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的 
沒錯~這是真的XD
你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色 
唔...試用版(爆)
你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色 
只是貪玩罷了XD
你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」 
反過來,先找寵物當家
你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字 
這就不行了
有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察 
打給家裡XD
你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族 
會
你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」 
會~或是"窩"~ :Very Happy: 
你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子
沒看過= =不過昨天就剛好看到書店裡有"十二國記"XD(好像是新書)

還有...
喜歡用嘴巴做事XD
生氣時嘴巴的確會發出奇怪的吼聲~
喵的...這個嘛...第一次是看到庫羅用過~之後竟然上口了(爆)
知道我的移動範圍之內有哪些動物~

----------


## HakuSunma

當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏...
有時候...基本上很少看棒球

你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋
ㄚ....你怎麼知道我的小秘密

你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字
NO...我的字典群是無所不查.所向無敵的

你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物
UMN~~~~喜歡看會講話的動物..但不是變形金剛及七龍珠

你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食
UMN~~~差不多

你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的
都不知道

你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色
沒錯...買繪圖工具是用來畫獸人的

你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色
我沒有完過音速小子...但挺喜歡裡面的狐狸角色

你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」
家中沒有第四台

你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字
我背不出來35個....但是我可以找到100個獸人畫家

有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察
這是什麼無俚頭的問題!!

你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族
沒錯!!!!  XD

你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」
我不住巢穴...而是我的地盤

你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子
YES!!

----------


## QQBin

當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏... 
我们那边没棒球

你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋
没穿过，而且我在家不穿鞋的 

你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字
我很少看字典

你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物
是呀~

你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食 
如果通宵的话，我会

你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的
我只看电影不看是谁写出的 

你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色
什么是Photoshop

你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色 

你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」
如果有的话我会

你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字
我认识的不够35个，但是我全都记得(虽然他们有些不认识我 

有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察
我会靠自己

你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族 
嗯

你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」
是窝吧... 

你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子
没看过,我们这边没有卖

----------


## QQBin

漏了一个
你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色 
我没玩过

----------


## 虎兒

你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋 
在下珍藏兩件虎紋黑衣,從不輕易穿.

你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字 
是的......

你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物 
喜歡看會講話的動物..但不是變形金剛及七龍珠 

你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食 
一個人住後應該會這麼做

你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色 
還沒買,畫功也爛.........

你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色 
嗯嗯......

你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」 
不找[寵物當家],會去找[旅遊探險頻道].

你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字 
如果有這麼強就好了^^''


你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族 
對~~~~!

你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」 
 -D 意思差不多啦

----------


## 鯨魚

當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏... 
===>棒球!?!?可以吃嗎=.=(完全沒在看)

你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋
===>通常是穿著一條內褲而已=.=

你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字 
===>字典...那是啥東西(踹飛~~)

你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物
===>恩恩..沒錯(瘋狂點頭)不過還要再加上那些肢體動作^^

你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食
===>我好像天天都在睡耶=.=

你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的
===>誰管他導演....劇情!!才是重點~角色!!才是一切XD

你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色
===>我....不會畫畫(牆角畫XX(泣)

你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色
===>對阿!!飛呀飛飛呀飛~~~

你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」
====>我家的濫電視只有中視一台..還要看他的心情好壞才給我看勒=.=

你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字
===>算算算..不夠35個(驚)

有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察
===>這事...因該不會發生=.=

你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族
===>沒錯XD

你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」
===>我都說廢墟耶=.=

你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子 
===>對!!

----------


## LSI狼

看到月圓時會有想要嚎叫的衝動
>在金門常常看到很大很圓的月亮，看到時都情不自禁嚎叫出來。

----------


## Wolfang

會不會被人當白痴阿？
不過大聲嚎叫好像能減輕壓力，把不愉快的吼出去。
堆太多在心理會生病的喲

----------


## 蒼木涼月

當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏... 
=>我不喜歡棒球.

你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋 
=>我是有獸服,是用來睡覺用的.

你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字
=>這些字眼只找到第一個和最後一個. 

你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物 
=>變形金剛我很喜歡阿.但是七龍珠我鄙視...

你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食 
=>我要工作10個小時.剩下的時間就是上網跟好朋友談心.

你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的 
=>我知道前者.後者我就不清楚了阿.....

你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色 
=>我是為人類稿(目前還不會畫獸人稿)上色的..

你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色 
=>我喜歡Sonic,因為他動作很快阿.^^

你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」 
=>我曾經找過.可惜沒有.

你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字 
=>前者我知道.後者我就汗顏了....

有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察 
=>我曾經這樣做過.結果....^^;

你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族 
=>沒錯阿!

你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」
=>我的房間很乾淨.那是我甜蜜的「狗窩」

你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子 
=>不好意思.我沒有看過阿.

喜歡用嘴巴做事XD
=>我經常這樣做.

無聊時會拿原子筆或吸管磨牙，有時還會吃吃看自己的手好不好吃。
=>我不只咬原子筆或吸管,鋼筆,鉛筆,硬幣我都咬過,我不會吃自己的手阿... 

打哈欠時牙齒一定露的很出來。 
=>那是我朋友的習慣.我沒有這樣的習慣哦.

臉養的時候會用手脕磨蹭。
=>對對!我經常這樣做.

你希望看到機械獸打敗無敵鐵金剛或蓋特機器人 
=>這個.....我是想過...

同上,你小的時候不收集模型玩具,因為買不到機械獸模型
=>我喜歡收集布娃娃,而且是很可愛的動物哦!

洗完澡.從頭到屁股搖動甩乾身體. 
=>恩.我從小的習慣.

躺著的時候腳會曲成Z字型.
=>沒有過.

吃肉的時候.會儘可能的把骨頭也啃碎吃掉
=>恩..我是整塊帶骨頭一起嚼碎后吃掉

心情好的時候會想狂奔.
=>我是喜歡在心情好的時候大叫.

其實不會說很怕癢. 
=>我最怕癢了!!

無法拒絕動物為主題的電影.
=>對!這是我的弱點...

你會習慣性的先聞一下你要吃的東西.
=>我是什麼吃的都聞一下,才開動

房間有動物絨毛玩具或擺設.
=>對阿~!我最喜歡了

有沒有人會因為看動物目不轉睛而連人帶車撞電線桿？還被笑白痴？
=>我就是.....

----------


## J.C.

當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏... 
A:不太看棒球

你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋 
A:沒這嗜好

你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字 
A:字典很好用啊~~

你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物 
A:都不看

你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食 
A:平均十小時 晚上吃很少或不吃

你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的 
A:這倒是沒錯啦...

你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色 
A:不需要買 

你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色 
A:我喜歡那克魯茲

你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」 
A:一半吧

你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字 
A:大概吧

有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察 
A:這太愚蠢了吧?!

你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族 
A:不玩線上遊戲

你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」 
A:不會這樣叫

你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子 
A:沒錯!

當你看完電影"DOG STRIKER"後，你會想被裡面狼人的爪子抓一下
A:並不想!

△你玩魔獸爭霸時只選Orc,玩深襚幻想升到90級的時候會故意轉職成狼人 
A:都不玩

△你買了PS2只因為你想玩獸人格鬥IV, 買了XBox只為了玩獸人格鬥Extreme 
A:我買PS是為了跳DDR

△你玩星海爭霸時從不選該死的人類及天殺的神族,但你蟲族從來沒有輸過
A:不玩這遊戲

△你聽到一個陌生的名詞,第一個反應是「那個是啥? 能吃嗎?」 
A:故意裝傻才會這樣說

△你看見認識的人開車從旁邊經過,你會用腳去追那台車 
A:這太愚蠢了...

△你房間及客廳裡掛的畫是從furbid上標到的 
A:自己畫就好了...

△別人在找花瓶時,你在Yahoo or eBay搜尋恐龍或狼人模型 
A:有過啦

△你的英文明明超級苦手,你的抽屜裡卻有FurNation Magazine原文雜誌 
A:沒有

你會在遊戲中故意變成無敵，然後被獸人攻擊嗎？ 
A:太蠢了!

看見一本有動物名稱的書(如sea wolf,smile of a wolf)就會想都不想就拿下來看嗎？
A:蠻常發生 所以很討厭書名取的跟動物有關結果內容一點關係都沒有的書

○喜歡被朋友搔頭或搔下巴，並露出愉快的表情 
A:Kovu搔我才喜歡~~

○在路上看到動物會目不轉睛直到頭沒辦法再轉過去 
A:如果是小型狗或司空見慣的鳥類以外的才會這樣

○惱羞成怒的時候會由喉嚨發出低吼，接著開始亂吠 
A:只有對Kovu亂鬧時會喵

○對不喜歡的朋友或同學會說:喵的死人類... 
A:連對他們說話都懶

○會試著跟不認識的動物溝通...但如果您的種族是狼或者虎之類的話...動物們通常會想辦法避開你
A:通常先看眼神 如果對方眼神已經告訴我他不想理我 我也不會打擾他

喜歡用嘴巴做事XD 
A:天氣太冷不想動時可能會

無聊時會拿原子筆或吸管磨牙，有時還會吃吃看自己的手好不好吃。 
A:無聊時我會畫畫 

打哈欠時牙齒一定露的很出來。 
A:在熟人面前我會伸舌頭

臉養的時候會用手脕磨蹭。 
A:用手指抓

你希望看到機械獸打敗無敵鐵金剛或蓋特機器人 
A:不看這種東西

同上,你小的時候不收集模型玩具,因為買不到機械獸模型 
A:我收集動物布偶 

洗完澡.從頭到屁股搖動甩乾身體. 
A:會暈吧? 我都拿毛巾擦乾 

躺著的時候腳會曲成Z字型. 
A:怎麼扭?

吃肉的時候.會儘可能的把骨頭也啃碎吃掉 
A:有軟骨的話會吃

心情好的時候會想狂奔. 
A:我會唱歌

其實不會說很怕癢. 
A:超怕

無法拒絕動物為主題的電影. 
A:看拍的好不好再說

你會習慣性的先聞一下你要吃的東西. 
A:不會 

房間有動物絨毛玩具或擺設. 
A:蠻多的

有沒有人會因為看動物目不轉睛而連人帶車撞電線桿？還被笑白痴？ 
A:沒有過

看到月圓時會有想要嚎叫的衝動
A:並不會

結論 有的問題也太誇張了吧.....
如果全部都是答是才是獸人的話 我只算是喜歡動物的人類

----------


## Fenrir

當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏... 
A只要有獅.虎.狼的...我都覺得不錯...orz

你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋 
A沒有相關的...

你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字 
A字典?那東西不可能出現在我手上的XD 

你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物 
A大多是被我哥強迫看的...(電視只有一台)

你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食 
A12小時...沒錯...只有在晚上會去找吃的

你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的 
A都不知道...XD

你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色 
A買不起...orz

你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色 
A我倒是比較喜歡黑色那隻..

你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」 
A噗嘰~(命中)

你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字 
A嗯...大致上沒問題

有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察 
A這不可能的~我頂多反咬回去XD

你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族 
A噗嘰噗嘰...(2HIT)

你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」 
A噗嘰~噗嘰~噗嘰~(3HIT)

你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子 
A是這個樣子...

當你看完電影"DOG STRIKER"後，你會想被裡面狼人的爪子抓一下 
A嘎阿阿~那是一種莫大的幸福阿~

△你玩魔獸爭霸時只選Orc,玩深襚幻想升到90級的時候會故意轉職成狼人 
A沒玩過...但我相信我會

△你買了PS2只因為你想玩獸人格鬥IV, 買了XBox只為了玩獸人格鬥Extreme 
A阿...被發現了!雖然還沒有買PS2...
不過很多獸人系列作品都是我買下主機的原動力

△你玩星海爭霸時從不選該死的人類及天殺的神族,但你蟲族從來沒有輸過 
A蟲?我大概也不會去碰

△你聽到一個陌生的名詞,第一個反應是「那個是啥? 能吃嗎?」 
A偶爾會.. 

△你看見認識的人開車從旁邊經過,你會用腳去追那台車 
A 535常常看到豐原某條街有隻狼用極快速度超車... 

△你房間及客廳裡掛的畫是從furbid上標到的 
A不放東西的

△別人在找花瓶時,你在Yahoo or eBay搜尋恐龍或狼人模型 
A噗嘰...噗嘰...噗嘰...噗嘰...(4HIT)

△你的英文明明超級苦手,你的抽屜裡卻有FurNation Magazine原文雜誌 
A沒聽過...如果是獸的...應該會有 

你會在遊戲中故意變成無敵，然後被獸人攻擊嗎？ 
A是的!沒錯!這是王道!XD

看見一本有動物名稱的書(如sea wolf,smile of a wolf)就會想都不想就拿下來看嗎？ 
AYES~不過...都是地雷書...就像封面是蘿莉打開...內容是兄貴一樣 

○喜歡被朋友搔頭或搔下巴，並露出愉快的表情 
A很喜歡~不過都是看對象的...不熟的我會把他甩開= ="

○在路上看到動物會目不轉睛直到頭沒辦法再轉過去 
A看到犬科.貓科都會

○惱羞成怒的時候會由喉嚨發出低吼，接著開始亂吠 
A會發出...呼嚕嚕的低吼聲... 

○對不喜歡的朋友或同學會說喵的死人類... 
A我會說...你別太犯(髒~)喔...

○會試著跟不認識的動物溝通...但如果您的種族是狼或者虎之類的話...動物們通常會想辦法避開你 
A是的...第一步會避開我..不過後來會湊過來...我常常對著不認識的狗示好(沒有大貓阿~XD) 

喜歡用嘴巴做事XD 
A偶爾會... 

無聊時會拿原子筆或吸管磨牙，有時還會吃吃看自己的手好不好吃。 
A通常是咬自己的手... 

打哈欠時牙齒一定露的很出來。 
A會..不過會伸爪擋住...而下顎會發出"喀啦喀啦"的聲音 

臉養的時候會用手脕磨蹭。 
A通常都是用拇指的第三關節(手背)的地方...

你希望看到機械獸打敗無敵鐵金剛或蓋特機器人 
A沒再看這種謎之生物... 

同上,你小的時候不收集模型玩具,因為買不到機械獸模型 
A蒐集模型一直是我的習慣...
不過豐原的模型店陸續倒閉之後就比較少有機會蒐集了

洗完澡.從頭到屁股搖動甩乾身體. 
A我只會甩頭而已...(頭髮留長利用離心力甩開水...) 

躺著的時候腳會曲成Z字型. 
A躺著的動作沒一個能看的... 

吃肉的時候.會儘可能的把骨頭也啃碎吃掉 
A咬不碎就丟給滿仔了~

心情好的時候會想狂奔. 
AYES~ 

其實不會說很怕癢. 
A還可以...被抓腰間是弱點...反應會很大(摔椅子是常見的= =")

無法拒絕動物為主題的電影. 
A看看囉...獅虎狼(犬)以外都大多不會去碰(很堅持一定要看這幾種..)

你會習慣性的先聞一下你要吃的東西. 
A嗯...常常這樣...拿到東西也是習慣性會聞一下...
不過不是食物的動作比較不明顯

房間有動物絨毛玩具或擺設. 
A算一下...某隻熊的已經破200了...(大大小小趴趴熊~XD) 

有沒有人會因為看動物目不轉睛而連人帶車撞電線桿？還被笑白痴？ 
A沒遇過...不過倒是有狗為了追我不看前方撞車而被我笑智障...

看到月圓時會有想要嚎叫的衝動 
A常常有這種衝動...會想抖擻身體...
-------
大致上是這些~

----------


## 狼王白牙

囧rz........ (就是比orz還要更賽的表情)

歡迎接力的意思, 是說歡迎各位擴充身為瘋狂獸迷/獸人 的特徵

沒想到被拿來當作問題回答了

是誰先會錯意的..是誰 e76

----------


## Fenrir

乖喔...不生氣喔~(騷Kiba的頭...)
弄成問答題也不錯阿~
嗯...加入這個問題好了
---
在連結中跟動物(or獸)有關的連結遠比一般網站多
(我這的比例失調...開啟我的最愛...
裡面的連結要9秒以上才看得完(點選小箭頭~))

對肉類有特別的偏好
(這隻一定會吃得很乾淨再丟給滿仔的~XD)

----------


## 小花

我來加一題!

逛街看到喜歡的動物圖案衣服就會先衝進那家店再說.

----------


## 雷恩

> 我來加一題!
> 
> 逛街看到喜歡的動物圖案衣服就會先衝進那家店再說.


呀！說到這個，
記得數年前，常看到許多衣店有在賣動物圖案的衣服，
當時超想買的，可是父母說太貴不能買，
（當時還不知道獸人文化這類的東西）
現在這件事對我來說依然是一個遺憾，有機會我一定要去買一件啦！

----------


## 雷恩

我也來出幾題

逛街時，有動物出現在視線之內注意力一定放在動物身上

會習慣性地做揮爪動作（像是犬夜叉的散魂鐵爪）

玩Diablo暗黑破壞神只用德魯依，而且一定要帶狼散步

----------


## 幻貓

我出一題~


玩某家網路遊戲的原因是因為可以騎狼或擁有狼寵~

天戀又增加寵物系統了，所以我跑回去玩囉~XDDD

----------


## 蒼楓

這........

你可能覺得自己的體毛(包含胸毛腹毛背毛跟汗毛)長的不夠長不夠保暖

你可能不會按時修剪指甲是因為指甲算是你的生命

你可能會因為某些東西礙到你的路就用異常驚獸的身法來越過那些東西

你可能不喜歡吃熟肉是因為你對生肉才有好感

你可能只在秋天會想要發情而且連前戲都不給對方

你可能只想要某樣東西但卻不會用正常且間接的手法

你可能會想要用冷水洗澡不是因為沒有熱水或天氣太熱

洗澡時你只用手刷自己的身體

睡覺時可能是趴著且頭偏一邊靠在某隻手上睡還有雙腳會變成N放在左或右邊

你可能會想舔自己的腳趾是因為你覺得很癢

你可能會因為獸而放棄你自己很重要的東西

你可能會把除了你的愛人之外的愛交給獸

大概.......先這樣吧

----------


## Kasar

> 當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏...


在台灣是這樣啦...........
美國只有王建民跟小小郭(爆)



> 你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋


沒這些東西..........



> 你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字


這還好......



> 你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物


沒看過說



> 你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食


上課睡覺晚上偷上網=w=



> 你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的


都不知道



> 你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色


<<<繪圖白痴



> 你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色


也沒玩說



> 你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」


先看紅豆炒綠豆(爆)



> 你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字


不能.......



> 有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察


直接反擊



> 你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族


會



> 你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」


其他人稱為"垃圾堆"



> 你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子


那啥?能吃嘛?



> △你聽到一個陌生的名詞,第一個反應是「那個是啥? 能吃嗎?」


請參考上一條



> △你看見認識的人開車從旁邊經過,你會用腳去追那台車


不會認人只會認車



> △你房間及客廳裡掛的畫是從furbid上標到的


沒畫



> △別人在找花瓶時,你在Yahoo or eBay搜尋恐龍或狼人模型


在找槍械週邊用品



> △你的英文明明超級苦手,你的抽屜裡卻有FurNation Magazine原文雜誌


那啥?能吃嘛?



> △你玩魔獸爭霸時只選Orc,玩深襚幻想升到90級的時候會故意轉職成狼人


都沒聽(玩)過



> △你買了PS2只因為你想玩獸人格鬥IV, 買了XBox只為了玩獸人格鬥Extreme


都沒錢買囧



> △你玩星海爭霸時從不選該死的人類及天殺的神族,但你蟲族從來沒有輸過


都玩神族然後三個一起操控說.......



> ** 洗完澡.從頭到屁股搖動甩乾身體.


很累的說.......



> ** 躺著的時候腳會曲成Z字型.


這.......做不到



> ** 吃肉的時候.會儘可能的把骨頭也啃碎吃掉.


除非真的餓了



> ** 心情好的時候會想狂奔.


中!



> ** 其實不會說很怕癢.


看是哪個部位



> ** 無法拒絕動物為主題的電影.


如果同時沒戰爭電影的話......



> ** 你會習慣性的先聞一下你要吃的東西.


會



> ** 房間有動物絨毛玩具或擺設.


有 可是槍更多XD



> ○無聊時會拿原子筆或吸管磨牙，有時還會吃吃看自己的手好不好吃。


會咬筆



> ○打哈欠時牙齒一定露的很出來。


又中了



> ○臉養的時候會用手脕磨蹭。


直接抓了



> 你可能覺得自己的體毛(包含胸毛腹毛背毛跟汗毛)長的不夠長不夠保暖





> 你可能不會按時修剪指甲是因為指甲算是你的生命


除了被逼才會剪



> 你可能會因為某些東西礙到你的路就用異常驚獸的身法來越過那些東西


會被嚇到囧



> 你可能不喜歡吃熟肉是因為你對生肉才有好感


都可以~



> 你可能只在秋天會想要發情而且連前戲都不給對方


囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧囧



> 你可能只想要某樣東西但卻不會用正常且間接的手法


看是甚麼東西



> 你可能會想要用冷水洗澡不是因為沒有熱水或天氣太熱


夏天only



> 洗澡時你只用手刷自己的身體


是的



> 睡覺時可能是趴著且頭偏一邊靠在某隻手上睡還有雙腳會變成N放在左或右邊


好像是(睡著了怎麼會知道)



> 你可能會想舔自己的腳趾是因為你覺得很癢


舔不到.......



> 你可能會因為獸而放棄你自己很重要的東西


獸跟槍械是我的第一生命



> 你可能會把除了你的愛人之外的愛交給獸


這句不太懂..........


呼.......手好酸(爆)

----------


## Katsuya XII

當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏... 
→不看棒球+1...
 :penguin_em43:  
你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋 
→如果可以的話QQ...
 :penguin_em41:  
你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字 
→不會呀，很好用X3
 :penguin_em01:  
你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物 
→這我沒注意 
 :penguin_em38:  
你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食 
→如果早上不覓食我會受不了... 
 :penguin_em04:  
你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的 
→我兩個都不知道(被槍斃...)
 :penguin_em20: 
你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色 
→恩呀X3
 :penguin_em28:  
你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色 
→我只完RPG... 
 :penguin_em08:  
你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」 
我家沒這頻道耶QQ不然也好想看 
 :penguin_em04:  
你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字 
還是兩個都記不多+1 
 :penguin_em32: 
有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察 
正想嘗試看看呢 
 :penguin_em26:  
你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族 
毫不考慮 ，就決定是獸人啦
 :penguin_em28:  
你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」 
沒這麼勤勞 
 :penguin_em22: 
你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子 
沒看過再+1 
 :penguin_em03:

----------


## 萊姆罐頭

當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏...
#我只喜歡吉祥物但不喜歡看棒球...+自從顏色換了就不喜歡了(覺得有點醜  可能是為了和日本區隔or純粹想換)

你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋
#我家沒有那個...但是看到夾娃娃機有熊爪就想抓來帶(但是都沒抓到過  太重了  :狐狸哭:   我哥說他朋友用10元就抓到了)

你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字
#還沒沒看過以上那些字

你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物
#兩者都討厭看  若是其他對我味的動物就愛看

你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食
#沒睡那麼久過...如果只有晚上覓食我可能會餓死

你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的
#都不知道...從來沒在注意導演

你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色
#我家沒有那個+目前純用鉛筆繪

你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色
#我比較喜歡紅色那隻  但比較喜歡用狐狸(會飛)

你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」
#都沒在看...

你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字
#那兩個可以吃嗎???都不知道...

有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察
#啊...怎麼沒想到過

你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族
#Yes!!!  100%選獸人

你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」
#恩  好像是這樣

你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子
#沒看過XD

喜歡用嘴巴做事XD
#有時會這樣做.

無聊時會拿原子筆或吸管磨牙，有時還會吃吃看自己的手好不好吃。
#有時會咬東西...  手喔...好像有吃過+平常是有在聞啦 

打哈欠時牙齒一定露的很出來。 
#是有露出來一點啦...通常是舌頭

臉養的時候會用手脕磨蹭。
#經常這樣做

你希望看到機械獸打敗無敵鐵金剛或蓋特機器人 
#滿希望的...

同上,你小的時候不收集模型玩具,因為買不到機械獸模型
#我喜歡動物的布娃娃...不太喜歡模型

洗完澡.從頭到屁股搖動甩乾身體. 
#要怎麼搖???

躺著的時候腳會曲成Z字型.
#睡覺的時候幾乎都會這樣做

吃肉的時候.會儘可能的把骨頭也啃碎吃掉
#恩...會這樣  還會把它吞下去

心情好的時候會想狂奔.
#還好  不太會...但是會偷笑

其實不會說很怕癢. 
#有時怕.有時不怕

無法拒絕動物為主題的電影.
#超難拒絕的  尤其是動物很帥(啥)恨不得抱住牠

你會習慣性的先聞一下你要吃的東西.
#恩時常聞東聞西的

房間有動物絨毛玩具或擺設.
#超喜歡動物擺設的東西

有沒有人會因為看動物目不轉睛而連人帶車撞電線桿？還被笑白痴？
#說中了...還差點被撞



附加
你平常時會用四腳爬行嗎
在家時常這樣...  :狐狸爽到:

----------


## 小劍

當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏... 
=沒有看棒球的習慣ㄟ
你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋 
=很想要，但不知道哪買
你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字 
=早就丟了
你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物 
=也還好ㄟ
你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食 
=可惜是學生所以沒辦法
你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的 
=好像都不知道
你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色 
=還在用筆記本畫
你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色 
=各有特色啦
你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」 
=會先轉卡通
你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字 
=都記不起來(記憶力太差)
有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察 
=電話幾號？
你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族 
=當然嚕
你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」 
=喜歡叫(窩)
你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子 
=那是啥

----------


## 鎧伊‧薩

當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏... 
>>不常看耶 可是有動物名出現 我就一定看(看吉祥物= =

你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋 
>>沒有

你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字 
>>= =? 

你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物 
>>看一下下 畢竟是機器 (厭惡ˋˊ 

你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食 
>>倒沒有...

你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的 
>>不知道 囧...

你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色 
>>那是什麼?? 著色?? XD??

你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色 
>>我喜歡那隻狐狸>W<

你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」 
>>這是一定要的XD

你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字 
>>1個都不知(被打 

有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察 
>>一爪給他(燦笑 

你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族 
>>嗯嗯 YES~~XD"

你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」 
>>叫"窩"^^

你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子 
>>有聽過沒看過= =

當你看完電影"DOG STRIKER"後，你會想被裡面狼人的爪子抓一下 
>>沒看過 想被抓一下>W<(炸 

△你玩魔獸爭霸時只選Orc,玩深襚幻想升到90級的時候會故意轉職成狼人 
>>嗯嗯:喔喔?可以轉狼人的遊戲?

△你買了PS2只因為你想玩獸人格鬥IV, 買了XBox只為了玩獸人格鬥Extreme 
>>是的 太好玩了>W< 獸人帥

△你玩星海爭霸時從不選該死的人類及天殺的神族,但你蟲族從來沒有輸過 
>>沒玩過= =

△你聽到一個陌生的名詞,第一個反應是「那個是啥? 能吃嗎?」 
>>裝傻才會這樣XDD" 

△你看見認識的人開車從旁邊經過,你會用腳去追那台車 
>>追不到 囧"

△你房間及客廳裡掛的畫是從furbid上標到的 
>>想掛來看看>W< 

△別人在找花瓶時,你在Yahoo or eBay搜尋恐龍或狼人模型 
>>呵呵 有找過

△你的英文明明超級苦手,你的抽屜裡卻有FurNation Magazine原文雜誌 
>>那什麼?

你會在遊戲中故意變成無敵，然後被獸人攻擊嗎？ 
>>會吧 要不然就不打落跑去~

看見一本有動物名稱的書(如sea wolf,smile of a wolf)就會想都不想就拿下來看嗎？ 
>>有動物名稱的我都會拿來看>W<

○喜歡被朋友搔頭或搔下巴，並露出愉快的表情 
>>被喜歡的搔 我才喜歡XD

○在路上看到動物會目不轉睛直到頭沒辦法再轉過去 
>>是的XD" 不過都沒撞到 

○惱羞成怒的時候會由喉嚨發出低吼，接著開始亂吠 
>>亂吠倒不會...

○對不喜歡的朋友或同學會說:喵的死人類... 
>>不想說話... 

○會試著跟不認識的動物溝通...但如果您的種族是狼或者虎之類的話...動物們通常會想辦法避開你 
>>看眼神...來溝通>W<

喜歡用嘴巴做事XD 
>>不一定XD" 

無聊時會拿原子筆或吸管磨牙，有時還會吃吃看自己的手好不好吃。 
>>無聊時我會畫畫加看書

打哈欠時牙齒一定露的很出來。 
>>不會... 

臉養的時候會用手脕磨蹭。 
>>

你希望看到機械獸打敗無敵鐵金剛或蓋特機器人 
>>不看機械= = 

同上,你小的時候不收集模型玩具,因為買不到機械獸模型 
>>不收集= = 

洗完澡.從頭到屁股搖動甩乾身體. 
>>先甩在拿毛巾擦XD 

躺著的時候腳會曲成Z字型. 
>>縮起來嗎?是的話，我常這樣睡

吃肉的時候.會儘可能的把骨頭也啃碎吃掉 
>>軟骨的話.. 

心情好的時候會想狂奔. 
>>我會很HIGH(炸 

其實不會說很怕癢. 
>>有點怕= =

無法拒絕動物為主題的電影. 
>>要看看.. 

你會習慣性的先聞一下你要吃的東西. 
>>嗯嗯(XD

房間有動物絨毛玩具或擺設. 
>>有 好可愛>W<

有沒有人會因為看動物目不轉睛而連人帶車撞電線桿？還被笑白痴？ 
>>沒有...

看到月圓時會有想要嚎叫的衝動 
>>有 超想>W<

----------


## 夜冥貓妖‧晏

難怪怎麼會這麼長‥‥原來是在做題目‥‥囧"




當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏... 
A：吉祥物跟球隊的輸贏沒太大的關係吧‥‥


你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋 
A：不太清楚這提問的是什麼？假如有這套服的話‥‥我不會這樣穿‥‥


你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字 
A：差不多XDDD　我還以為只有我一個人會這麼想


你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物 
A：都是‥‥騙小孩的卡通XDDD


你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食 
A：很痛苦‥‥腦袋會短路，我猜出去過馬路都會被車撞死= =


你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的 
A：‥‥‥導演是誰我或許不會太注意‥


你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色 
A：嗯嗯～￣▽￣(點頭)　不只啦‥‥(汗)


你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色 
A：因為行動方便‥‥又很萌=w=


你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」 
A：反了‥‥是先寵物當家再來是動物星球頻道XDDD


你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字 
A：‥‥‥‥這點我會加強@@"


有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察 
A：‥‥‥我很清楚我這個靈魂佔據的是什麼生物的軀體= =


你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族 
A：啊‥‥我每個都會試試看，直到符合我所謂的"可愛的暴力美學"


你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」 
A：貓窩XDDD(毆死)


你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子 
A：‥‥‥‥別問我這個弱智這麼深奧的問題。


--------以下為新題格式借用---------

喜歡用嘴巴做事XD 
A：髒死了‥‥


無聊時會拿原子筆或吸管磨牙，有時還會吃吃看自己的手好不好吃。 
A：髒死了ˋ口ˊ(翻桌)


打哈欠時牙齒一定露的很出來。 
A：‥‥‥‥我打哈欠只會嘴巴張很大+流眼淚+柔眼睛


臉養的時候會用手脕磨蹭。 
A：嗯嗯￣▽￣


你希望看到機械獸打敗無敵鐵金剛或蓋特機器人 
A：是的!!XDDD(不過我不是很喜歡機器人‥= =)


同上,你小的時候不收集模型玩具,因為買不到機械獸模型 
A：不‥‥是沒那個閒錢和沒那個地方放。

洗完澡.從頭到屁股搖動甩乾身體. 
A：我還是會用人類的方式用乾身體‥‥

躺著的時候腳會曲成Z字型. 
A：不會‥‥@@"

吃肉的時候.會儘可能的把骨頭也啃碎吃掉 
A：啃骨好累‥‥‥

心情好的時候會想狂奔. 
A：會想嘶吼￣▽￣

其實不會說很怕癢. 
A：很怕‥‥怕死了￣▽￣

無法拒絕動物為主題的電影. 
A：有時間就看，有緣分就看，有錢的話就一定會看‥‥

你會習慣性的先聞一下你要吃的東西. 
A：因為很重要￣▽￣

房間有動物絨毛玩具或擺設. 
A：我很希望有‥‥QQ

有沒有人會因為看動物目不轉睛而連人帶車撞電線桿？還被笑白痴？ 
A：我不會這樣‥‥因為這樣很危險(汗)

----------


## 歐里爾

狼王白牙 寫到: 
當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏... 

我...沒看棒球耶...(被擊斃),應該會=~= /
狼王白牙 寫到: 
你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋 

獸服沒有...=~= 但是拖鞋有一堆(沒有狗狗的嗎??)
狼王白牙 寫到: 
你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字 

是廢物啊!!!!!!(摔字典) 
狼王白牙 寫到: 
你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物 

不太看的說...
狼王白牙 寫到: 
你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食 

恩...通常是只睡4小時,晚上出去晃加畫圖,寫小說,偷上網 =~= /
狼王白牙 寫到: 
你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的 

是誰啊?! (都沒看的廢狼...) 
狼王白牙 寫到: 
你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色 

沒有耶...(一秒)
因為還沒買~ 不過有這種打算>~< /
狼王白牙 寫到: 
你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色 

被發現啦!!! (=口=)
狼王白牙 寫到: 
你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」 

恩...相反耶...>~< / (噗 
狼王白牙 寫到: 
你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字 

只記得幾個人...(記憶有缺損=~=)
狼王白牙 寫到: 
有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察 

現出爪子,朝他畫上幾爪>~<
狼王白牙 寫到: 
你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族 

沒錯!!! >口< / 
狼王白牙 寫到: 
你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」 

稱為領域.還會邊做上記號...
狼王白牙 寫到: 
你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子 

不知道耶...(沒在看)
如果是獸的話就是了吧~
狼王白牙 寫到: 
△你聽到一個陌生的名詞,第一個反應是「那個是啥? 能吃嗎?」 

已經變成口頭禪了=~= /
狼王白牙 寫到: 
△你看見認識的人開車從旁邊經過,你會用腳去追那台車 

有時候會耶...(追到時累到趴掉)
狼王白牙 寫到: 
△你房間及客廳裡掛的畫是從furbid上標到的 

沒有耶...都是板上大大畫的複製畫(自己仿畫貼房間)
狼王白牙 寫到: 
△別人在找花瓶時,你在Yahoo or eBay搜尋恐龍或狼人模型 

恩...都是找有沒有關於狼的東西~
狼王白牙 寫到: 
△你的英文明明超級苦手,你的抽屜裡卻有FurNation Magazine原文雜誌 

喔!! 拼了命,不睡覺也要靠著破字典硬翻 =~= / 
狼王白牙 寫到: 
△你玩魔獸爭霸時只選Orc,玩深襚幻想升到90級的時候會故意轉職成狼人 

沒玩過...不過應該會吧!!
狼王白牙 寫到: 
△你買了PS2只因為你想玩獸人格鬥IV, 買了XBox只為了玩獸人格鬥Extreme 

是為了玩王國之心耶...(擊飛)
但是有買獸人格鬥之後光碟都不想拿出來了>~< /
狼王白牙 寫到: 
△你玩星海爭霸時從不選該死的人類及天殺的神族,但你蟲族從來沒有輸過 

沒有玩耶...
Wolfy 寫到: 
** 洗完澡.從頭到屁股搖動甩乾身體. 

喔!! 有試過耶...(結果旁邊的乾衣服濕了耶>~<)
Wolfy 寫到: 
** 躺著的時候腳會曲成Z字型.

恩...是N字型的!! (一秒) 
Wolfy 寫到: 
** 吃肉的時候.會儘可能的把骨頭也啃碎吃掉. 

可是現在在矯正耶...以前都會這樣=~= 
Wolfy 寫到: 
** 心情好的時候會想狂奔. 

沒錯!!! (之後趴在路邊用舌頭喘氣)
Wolfy 寫到: 
** 其實不會說很怕癢. 

還是有點怕... 
Wolfy 寫到: 
** 無法拒絕動物為主題的電影. 

要看是哪種的動物....(有狼的就必看啦 >~< / )
Wolfy 寫到: 
** 你會習慣性的先聞一下你要吃的東西. 

會 , 因為常吃道壞掉的東西卻不自知.....
Wolfy 寫到: 
** 房間有動物絨毛玩具或擺設. 

絕對有啊!!!!!!都快沒地方擺了=~=
NPfox 寫到: 
○無聊時會拿原子筆或吸管磨牙，有時還會吃吃看自己的手好不好吃。 

咬筆到是蠻常做的 ...
NPfox 寫到: 
○打哈欠時牙齒一定露的很出來。 

常在打哈欠時被人發現到有裝矯正器....>~<
NPfox 寫到: 
○臉養的時候會用手脕磨蹭。 

有耶!!! 還蠻常做的~ 
蒼楓 寫到: 
你可能覺得自己的體毛(包含胸毛腹毛背毛跟汗毛)長的不夠長不夠保暖 

呃....不太希望太常(本身也沒有...) 所以都抱別人取暖 =~= /
蒼楓 寫到: 
你可能不會按時修剪指甲是因為指甲算是你的生命 

留長比較好抓癢 =口= /
蒼楓 寫到: 
你可能會因為某些東西礙到你的路就用異常驚獸的身法來越過那些東西 

往後退個幾步後,急速衝刺以720度迴旋加扭腰後閃過,落地後帥氣的往回看...
 卻被不長眼的白目司機撞飛~  
蒼楓 寫到: 
你可能不喜歡吃熟肉是因為你對生肉才有好感 

吃生肉的話...我會拉肚子耶...>~<
蒼楓 寫到: 
你可能只在秋天會想要發情而且連前戲都不給對方 

呃....這題可以跳過嗎?? 冏a (因為連目標都沒有...)
蒼楓 寫到: 
你可能只想要某樣東西但卻不會用正常且間接的手法 

經常會~
蒼楓 寫到: 
你可能會想要用冷水洗澡不是因為沒有熱水或天氣太熱 

很少...除了夏天以外....因為我很怕冷...
蒼楓 寫到: 
洗澡時你只用手刷自己的身體 

可是會刷不乾淨 (冏)
蒼楓 寫到: 
睡覺時可能是趴著且頭偏一邊靠在某隻手上睡還有雙腳會變成N放在左或右邊 

你怎麼知道!? (所以起來的時候都麻痺了=~=) 
蒼楓 寫到: 
你可能會想舔自己的腳趾是因為你覺得很癢 

沒辦法...會折腰 >~< /
蒼楓 寫到: 
你可能會因為獸而放棄你自己很重要的東西 

恩...應該吧~
蒼楓 寫到:

你可能會把除了你的愛人之外的愛交給獸

啥?! 要的話就拿去好了 =~= /
???,寫道:有沒有人會因為看動物目不轉睛而連人帶車撞電線桿？還被笑白痴?

沒做過耶....倒是有因為忘了煞車壞了,撞上電線杆的...

???,寫道:看到月圓時會有想要嚎叫的衝動 ?

叫出來都不能聽 = ~ = /




感謝Kasar 大大的格式  ^ ~ ^ /
真的蠻累的...脖子好痛 @~@

----------


## 跳跳抓抓

當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏... 
R：棒球...？沒看過哎，其他球隊話的確是先看他們但吉祥物先

你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋 
R：沒...沒有獸服（哭）鞋子倒是有的，穿過老虎頭兔子頭小熊頭——當然是冬天的時候大好！XD

你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字
R：第一個念頭是——這本是查古英語的專典嗎？ 

你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物 
R：前半部分——我討厭機械！後半部分——（點頭）

你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食 
R：曾經是～現在因為環境改了～不過晚上精神過白天是真的＾＾

你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的 
R：（正經狀）不敢興趣.....（聲音漸小）

你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色 
R：如果Adobe出一款專門為畫獸人而設計但軟件一定會的！（望望錢包先...|||）

你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色
R：噫？我覺得Sonic也是獸人的啊，刺猬獸人嘛 ～（￣▽￣ ～） 不過，小Tails超萌啊～～～

你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」
R： 我只收到動物星球…… ×o×

你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字 
R：……（試驗ing）

有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察
R：待我反抗不能再說…… （那時候你已經……）

你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族 
R：沒有獸人的linegame，我連鄙視都懶了

你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」 
R：金窩銀窩，不比自己的小窩～XDD（捏...這句話是出自哪裏的呢？查找ing）←注重隱私，它獸入內禁止 ·x·！

你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子 
R：應該講——是所有的麒麟！『那不是獨角獸嗎？』『作者設定成那樣的，沒辦法 T.T』

當你看完電影"DOG STRIKER"後，你會想被裡面狼人的爪子抓一下
R：啊啦啦啦...我的陰謀是把它的身體占據啦 ～（￣▽￣ ～）

△你玩魔獸爭霸時只選Orc,玩深襚幻想升到90級的時候會故意轉職成狼人 
R：魔獸要不就是牛頭人要不就是國寶；深襚……米玩過哎，玩的話500％會那麼做的！

△你買了PS2只因為你想玩獸人格鬥IV, 買了XBox只為了玩獸人格鬥Extreme 
R：PS2不單只獸化格鬥IV一款獸人作主角的game呀＾＾

△你玩星海爭霸時從不選該死的人類及天殺的神族,但你蟲族從來沒有輸過
R：該死的人類及天殺的神族，那麼蟲族是絕世噁心！＞口＜！！！

看見一本有動物名稱的書(如sea wolf,smile of a wolf)就會想都不想就拿下來看嗎？
R：又被發現了！快藏起來～～～（飛）

△你聽到一個陌生的名詞,第一個反應是「那個是啥? 能吃嗎?」 
R：好像。。。。開始有點那個反應了－－+

△別人在找花瓶時,你在Yahoo or eBay搜尋恐龍或狼人模型 
R：正中紅心....（其實也有找其他相關但啦：1）

△你的英文明明超級苦手,你的抽屜裡卻有FurNation Magazine原文雜誌
R：那是……可以吃的嗎？XD（不過機子裏面有百多M的Werewolf的pdf哦←故事還是資料呢？看不懂ing）

○喜歡被朋友搔頭或搔下巴，並露出愉快的表情
R：不是任何人都能摸我頭的！（仰頭噴氣狀） 

○在路上看到動物會目不轉睛直到頭沒辦法再轉過去
R：……嗯....如果被萌到了的話....（←其實這傢夥真因為如此而的撞過柱子） 

○惱羞成怒的時候會由喉嚨發出低吼，接著開始亂吠
R：那麼激動幹嘛呢？用“雷岚前的死寂”+“殺他死型瞪眼”不是更有效果嗎？ 

○會試著跟不認識的動物溝通...但如果您的種族是狼或者虎之類的話...動物們通常會想辦法避開你
R：嗯...溝通從新/心/腥/刑開始～！（貌似某廣告語哎）

** 洗完澡.從頭到屁股搖動甩乾身體. 
R：很～～～～～～～～～好玩的～！（媽咪：你又把浴室弄得到處是水了！下次你來弄浴室衛生  :Twisted Evil:  ！）

** 躺著的時候腳會曲成Z字型. 
R：不清楚哎，如果是睡著的時候，經常成蝦米形態～ XD

** 吃肉的時候.會儘可能的把骨頭也啃碎吃掉. 
R：（斜眼）我討厭骨頭！（痛痛痛痛痛，又磕到牙齒...）

** 心情好的時候會想狂奔. 
R：給我個充滿負離子的空間先 ：P

** 其實不會說很怕癢. 
R：當別人悄悄來搔癢酷刑幾率→∞，那麼對癢防禦為X→0

** 無法拒絕動物為主題的電影. 
R：恭喜恭喜！正中紅心第N彈！不過沒獎品

** 你會習慣性的先聞一下你要吃的東西. 
R：我的鼻子可是很靈的（鼻子閃閃發光狀），不用刻意去作聞的動作XD

** 房間有動物絨毛玩具或擺設
R：讓我看看……嗯...床上3個門口2個桌子上一個今天入手一個……（眼睛鄙視狀的老媽：你又買回女孩子的東西了！囧～）

○無聊時會拿原子筆或吸管磨牙，有時還會吃吃看自己的手好不好吃。
R：小時候就是因為那樣所以牙齒去矯正了…… 偶爾會咬咬手臂……

○打哈欠時牙齒一定露的很出來。
R：（悄悄，沒人的時候）哈～～～～～～～～～（露犬牙） 

○臉養的時候會用手脕磨蹭。
R：臉有點癢癢，我蹭 （家人：手放下！又在學袋鼠了你！）

看到月圓時會有想要嚎叫的衝動
R：啊～（魂飛狀）感動到飛了叫都來不及了！要不就是迷失在“狂気の月の瞳”裏面 @ @

逛街看到喜歡的動物圖案衣服就會先衝進那家店再說.
R：（神官！幫忙！→加速+霸邪+月貓鞋子+……）

逛街時，有動物出現在視線之內注意力一定放在動物身上
R：眼球鎖定！目標Lock！→（你想幹嘛？） 

會習慣性地做揮爪動作（像是犬夜叉的散魂鐵爪） 
R：指甲長長後會習慣性揮空撓撓...

玩Diablo暗黑破壞神只用德魯依，而且一定要帶狼散步
R：中招！（畫面：滿地的閃電彈在蜘蛛爬，畫面上的小德：“阿！呀啊！阿阿阿——”(大誤)）

玩某家網路遊戲的原因是因為可以騎狼或擁有狼寵~ 
R：騎狼的開罵，狼寵的話……（沈思者cosplaying）

你可能覺得自己的體毛(包含胸毛腹毛背毛跟汗毛)長的不夠長不夠保暖
R：如果不能跟真正獸那樣全身包得毛茸茸手感超好的話乾脆別長！因為稀稀落落到那樣很噁心！（暴走） 

你可能不會按時修剪指甲是因為指甲算是你的生命
R：留指甲，修指甲，很有美感的哦～（被講究衛生的媽咪一閃） 

你可能會因為某些東西礙到你的路就用異常驚獸的身法來越過那些東西
R：周圍有它獸在嗎？望望先

你可能不喜歡吃熟肉是因為你對生肉才有好感
R：在有熟肉的情況下幾率為〇 

你可能只在秋天會想要發情而且連前戲都不給對方 
R：暫時沒興趣（性趣？！）

你可能會想要用冷水洗澡不是因為沒有熱水或天氣太熱
R：我血液偏冷所以幾乎不用冷水 體質為熱的獸洗完冷水後身體會發熱，體質寒涼的越洗澡越冷 （阿嚏！） 

洗澡時你只用手刷自己的身體 
R：這是....（臉紅）私人機密！

睡覺時可能是趴著且頭偏一邊靠在某隻手上睡還有雙腳會變成N放在左或右邊
R：早上起床後發現一邊的上肢麻痹了.... 

你可能會因為獸而放棄你菑v很重要的東西
R：5050 

你可能會把除了你的愛人之外的愛交給獸
R：愛人？是“愛人”還是“愛”人啊？（應用題審題ing） 


好。。。好好好好長！終於全部答完了！（有些問題回避……）   o（＞ｏ＜）o

+一題：如果你聽到某某某或一群人在討論獸的話題，但內容立場卻是極端的對立面，或許會破壞你忍受的底綫——你會不擇手段OVER掉他們嗎？用甚麼手段呢？（酷刑虐待狂模式啓動）

----------


## 北極狼

當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏... 

你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋 

你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字 

你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物 

你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食 

你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的 

你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色 

你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色 

你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」 

你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字 

有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察 

你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族 

你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」 

你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子 


1.會
2.不會
3.會
4.不
5.不會
6.不知道
7.是
8.是
9.不
10.不知道
11.是
12.是
13.是
14.不知道

有7條「是」或「會」
有4條「不」或「不會」
有3條「不知道」

----------


## 銀月

當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏...

>小獸看不懂棒球所以不看

你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋

>小獸沒有獸裝  但是很想要試試看 

你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字 

>因該查的到吧......只是懶的查

你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物

>嗯   小獸很想要有知會講話的動物所以蠻愛看的 

你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食

>偶爾會這樣尤其是假日常常這樣

你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的 

>其實小獸不知道  但是小獸有看過

你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色 

>小獸可能會這樣  但是也會用再別的圖吧

你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色 

>對   不過索尼是刺蝟小獸也蠻喜歡的

你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」 

>嗯嗯  小獸都會找這些頻道看動物

你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字 

>這有可能  因為小獸記憶力很差

有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察 

>不會  但是小獸會咬他抓他

你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族 

>沒錯   如果有動物裝也會打扮的像獸人

你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」 

>小獸稱之為"窩"也算是巢穴吧

你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子 

>這小獸沒看過不知道

----------


## 反白虎狼‧烏咪

當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏...

多少會的..

你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋

還沒有買獸服...不過穿著貓形狀的毛脫鞋

你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字

沒錯.廢物

你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物

...太貼切了..

你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食

這個...如果實際上允許的話
我當然想啊!!!(火紅眼)

你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的

前者的確不知道(也沒興趣)，我只知道歷險小恐龍裡面的每隻恐龍的名子

你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色

賓果!!

你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色

小尾巴>"<~他超可愛的

你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」

完全正確

你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字

啊..35個太多了啦...我還沒有那麼強@@"

有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察

XD對~~~

你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族

那當然..玩世紀帝國的時候選蒙古是因為有狼

你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」

狼窩

你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子

啊..我知識不足= ="看無

真是些有趣的問題^w^~

----------


## 反白虎狼‧烏咪

啊...看到了我很想回答的問題
所以來補回答一下X3

當你看完電影"DOG STRIKER"後，你會想被裡面狼人的爪子抓一下 

就算是要被咬一口我也願意XD

△你玩魔獸爭霸時只選Orc,玩深襚幻想升到90級的時候會故意轉職成狼人 

我沒玩魔獸，但有的話我會這麼做 

△你買了PS2只因為你想玩獸人格鬥IV, 買了XBox只為了玩獸人格鬥Extreme 

獸人格鬥好玩嗎?正在猶豫要不要買.有心得的請推薦一下.感恩

△你玩星海爭霸時從不選該死的人類及天殺的神族,但你蟲族從來沒有輸過 

一樣沒玩過,如果玩的話我一定會這麼做.討厭蟲子

看見一本有動物名稱的書(如sea wolf,smile of a wolf)就會想都不想就拿下來看看？ 
呵~都被我看過了 

△你聽到一個陌生的名詞,第一個反應是「那個是啥? 能吃嗎?」 

啊~~~你怎麼知道(驚!)

△別人在找花瓶時,你在Yahoo or eBay搜尋恐龍或狼人模型 

拼命找跟狼有關的商品,而且不管到哪家店都會習慣問一下
問不到的機率是99.9999999999999999999999999999999%

△你的英文明明超級苦手,你的抽屜裡卻有FurNation Magazine原文雜誌 

那本雜誌好看嗎?值得買嗎?有看過的狼兄們請介紹一下,謝謝

○喜歡被朋友搔頭或搔下巴，並露出愉快的表情 

只限十分信賴的朋友或十分尊敬的人
不過有時候還是會不小心...沒注意..就被搔了(嘆)

○在路上看到動物會目不轉睛直到頭沒辦法再轉過去 

我會衝過去玩弄他XD(跟他打招呼啦)

○惱羞成怒的時候會由喉嚨發出低吼，接著開始亂吠 

推低吼~~X3然後露齒示威.直撲喉管

○會試著跟不認識的動物溝通...但如果您的種族是狼或者虎之類的話...動物們通常會想辦法避開你 

自以為能何動物溝通
並且覺得自己的眼神可以讓那小獸屈服
(這人有幻想症...)

** 洗完澡.從頭到屁股搖動甩乾身體. 

從鼻頭開始
還有
你忘了把尾巴的水抖掉了

** 躺著的時候腳會曲成Z字型. 

有時候還會蜷著睡.像狼在雪堆裡睡一樣

** 吃肉的時候.會儘可能的把骨頭也啃碎吃掉. 

賓果!!而且同學發出驚奇聲時還會洋洋得意~~

** 心情好的時候會想狂奔. 

心情盪到谷底也會想狂奔

** 其實不會說很怕癢. 

只要有準備.怎麼搔都不怕

** 無法拒絕動物為主題的電影. 

我就被狼之帝國騙過= ="原來那是一部分屍驚悚片...

** 你會習慣性的先聞一下你要吃的東西. 

能自由控制鼻頭的肌肉.精準的做出嗅聞的動作

** 房間有動物絨毛玩具或擺設 

數目眾多..無所不在.扭蛋盒玩也清一色動物

○無聊時會拿原子筆或吸管磨牙，有時還會吃吃看自己的手好不好吃。 

筆不會.但吸管還有免洗杯的邊緣...(啃一整圈)
喜歡手咬起來鹹鹹的感覺
別人的手也不錯

○打哈欠時牙齒一定露的很出來。 

沒錯!!這才是真正的哈欠嘛~
老是被我媽罵沒有淑女樣
(已成事實)

○臉養的時候會用手脕磨蹭。 

然後嘴形成貓狀

○看到月圓時會有想要嚎叫的衝動 

嚴重的很..
並且偷偷研究嚎叫好聽氣又長的方法

○逛街看到喜歡的動物圖案衣服就會先衝進那家店再說. 

嗯嗯^^

○逛街時，有動物出現在視線之內注意力一定放在動物身上 

人那麼多有什麼好看的
殺都殺不完
還是動物可愛

○會習慣性地做揮爪動作（像是犬夜叉的散魂鐵爪） 

那是貓吧..^^"

○玩Diablo暗黑破壞神只用德魯依，而且一定要帶狼散步 

啊...沒有玩

○玩某家網路遊戲的原因是因為可以騎狼或擁有狼寵~ 

沒有騎寵養寵功能就不好玩了

○你可能覺得自己的體毛(包含胸毛腹毛背毛跟汗毛)長的不夠長不夠保暖 

被朋友說身在北方的狼群竟然這麼怕冷的時候
就會回答因為我毛不夠

○你可能不會按時修剪指甲是因為指甲算是你的生命 

我剪指甲的技術不足...有高人願意指點嗎?

○你可能會因為某些東西礙到你的路就用異常驚獸的身法來越過那些東西 

我對自己的跳躍能力十分有自信

○你可能不喜歡吃熟肉是因為你對生肉才有好感 

吃生肉的機會不多吧...

○你可能只在秋天會想要發情而且連前戲都不給對方 

啊...聽你這麼一說...好像是耶@@"

○你可能會想要用冷水洗澡不是因為沒有熱水或天氣太熱 

有朋友告訴我洗冷水澡是鍛鍊精神力的最好方法

○洗澡時你只用手刷自己的身體 

不然咧.?要拿啥? 

○睡覺時可能是趴著且頭偏一邊靠在某隻手上睡還有雙腳會變成N放在左或右邊 

我...習慣睡床上

○你可能會因為獸而放棄你很重要的東西 

看情況

○你可能會把除了你的愛人之外的愛交給獸 

目前為止.是的

呼...真過癮^^

----------


## onecrem

有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察 

.......
老實說,這個有點兒耍白XD"~
不過我遇到這事的話,我會毫不猶豫踢下他的...[ORZ~]
樓主說的這麼多項,小弟也有一,二件是會做的~  :Embarassed:

----------


## 狂．洛清

當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏...
沒看過哪..

你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋
小時後有狗狗的...穿不下了..

你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字
???

你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物
變形金剛沒看過...七龍珠我不看

你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食
好想這樣做啊...

你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的
都不知啊~~

你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色
有時間的話會試試..

你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色
我不玩..不過Tails超可愛~~~

你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」
沒這些頻道啊..

你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字
都記不住...

有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察
....我想用咬的

你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族
看那款遊戲的獸好看才選..

你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」
窩....

你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子
????

當你看完電影"DOG STRIKER"後，你會想被裡面狼人的爪子抓一下
喔~我要

你玩魔獸爭霸時只選Orc,玩深襚幻想升到90級的時候會故意轉職成狼人
沒完過啦~

你買了PS2只因為你想玩獸人格鬥IV, 買了XBox只為了玩獸人格鬥Extreme 
沒錢啊~~

你玩星海爭霸時從不選該死的人類及天殺的神族,但你蟲族從來沒有輸過
我不玩的..

你聽到一個陌生的名詞,第一個反應是「那個是啥? 能吃嗎?」
沒這麼誇張..

你看見認識的人開車從旁邊經過,你會用腳去追那台車 
我想用吼的.. 

你房間及客廳裡掛的畫是從furbid上標到的 
沒有耶.. 

別人在找花瓶時,你在Yahoo or eBay搜尋恐龍或狼人模型 
沒找過耶..

你的英文明明超級苦手,你的抽屜裡卻有FurNation Magazine原文雜誌 
FurNation Magazine??? 

你會在遊戲中故意變成無敵，然後被獸人攻擊嗎？ 
沒試過..

看見一本有動物名稱的書(如sea wolf,smile of a wolf)就會想都不想就拿下來看嗎？ 
我會拿來看看  

喜歡被朋友搔頭或搔下巴，並露出愉快的表情 
不會

在路上看到動物會目不轉睛直到頭沒辦法再轉過去 
對啊~~

惱羞成怒的時候會由喉嚨發出低吼，接著開始亂吠 
亂吠倒不會... 

對不喜歡的朋友或同學會說:喵的死人類... 
汪汪~吼吼(??聽不懂?)...

喜歡用嘴巴做事XD 
不一定~~

無聊時會拿原子筆或吸管磨牙，有時還會吃吃看自己的手好不好吃。 
我會畫畫或看書 

打哈欠時牙齒一定露的很出來。 
不會... 

臉養的時候會用手脕磨蹭。 
...

你希望看到機械獸打敗無敵鐵金剛或蓋特機器人 
不看機械.. 

同上,你小的時候不收集模型玩具,因為買不到機械獸模型 
不收集.. 

洗完澡.從頭到屁股搖動甩乾身體. 
....

躺著的時候腳會曲成Z字型. 
不會耶..

吃肉的時候.會儘可能的把骨頭也啃碎吃掉 
太大了不會..

心情好的時候會想狂奔. 
會亂叫吧..

其實不會說很怕癢 
嗯..

無法拒絕動物為主題的電影. 
要看看.. 

你會習慣性的先聞一下你要吃的東西. 
嗯嗯.. 

房間有動物絨毛玩具或擺設. 
有啊~~ 

有沒有人會因為看動物目不轉睛而連人帶車撞電線桿？還被笑白痴？ 
沒有... 

看到月圓時會有想要嚎叫的衝動 
有 超想

[/quote]

----------


## 疾‧阿爾俊特

當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏... 
A:沒有去看過..

你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋 
A:沒獸服..不過穿著毛毛脫鞋

你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字
A:這種廢物字典不會在我書桌上.XD

你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物
A:完全正確  :Laughing:  

你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食
A:高中後都是這樣子

你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的
A:都不知道  :Crying or Very sad:  ..

你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色
A:非常想..但還沒畫...

你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色
A:兩之都很喜歡

你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」
A:找不到動物新球頻道啊!!

你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字
A:只記得幾位..

有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察
A:不知道電話多少(拖出去..

你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族
A:一定的啦XD

你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」
A:都用"窩"來稱做

你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子
A:有這種感覺0.0

當你看完電影"DOG STRIKER"後，你會想被裡面狼人的爪子抓一下 
A:當然想..但不要把我抓死(逃..

你玩魔獸爭霸時只選Orc,玩深襚幻想升到90級的時候會故意轉職成狼人
A:沒玩過哩...

你買了PS2只因為你想玩獸人格鬥IV, 買了XBox只為了玩獸人格鬥Extreme 
A:沒錢買...

你玩星海爭霸時從不選該死的人類及天殺的神族,但你蟲族從來沒有輸過 
A:沒錯!!

你聽到一個陌生的名詞,第一個反應是「那個是啥? 能吃嗎?」 
A:如果是肚子餓時就會

你看見認識的人開車從旁邊經過,你會用腳去追那台車
A:會啊..還常常追公車

你房間及客廳裡掛的畫是從furbid上標到的
A:不懂?

別人在找花瓶時,你在Yahoo or eBay搜尋恐龍或狼人模型 
A:還沒找過

你的英文明明超級苦手,你的抽屜裡卻有FurNation Magazine原文雜誌
A:碰到英文就沒輒了  :Crying or Very sad:  

你會在遊戲中故意變成無敵，然後被獸人攻擊嗎？
A:只想擋無敵獸人去攻擊.XD

看見一本有動物名稱的書(如sea wolf,smile of a wolf)就會想都不想就拿下來看嗎？
A:會

喜歡被朋友搔頭或搔下巴，並露出愉快的表情
A:不喜歡搔下巴

在路上看到動物會目不轉睛直到頭沒辦法再轉過去
A:沒錯~

惱羞成怒的時候會由喉嚨發出低吼，接著開始亂吠
A:低吼完就抓下去了..

對不喜歡的朋友或同學會說:喵的死人類... 
A:心裡狂罵

喜歡用嘴巴做事XD 
A:有口也萬能XD

無聊時會拿原子筆或吸管磨牙，有時還會吃吃看自己的手好不好吃。
A:會耶0.0

打哈欠時牙齒一定露的很出來。
A:會露的很出來..不過都用爪烏住了

臉養的時候會用手脕磨蹭。
A:沒有..

你希望看到機械獸打敗無敵鐵金剛或蓋特機器人
A:沒看過..

同上,你小的時候不收集模型玩具,因為買不到機械獸模型
A:也沒在買模型

洗完澡.從頭到屁股搖動甩乾身體.
A:只有頭沒甩

躺著的時候腳會曲成Z字型.
A:冷的時候會

吃肉的時候.會儘可能的把骨頭也啃碎吃掉
A:骨頭好硬..會含到沒味時吐掉

心情好的時候會想狂奔.
A:會耶~~

其實不會說很怕癢
A:嗯嗯~~不會怕癢

無法拒絕動物為主題的電影
A:要看看劇情內容怎樣

你會習慣性的先聞一下你要吃的東西
A:沒吃過的東西會

房間有動物絨毛玩具或擺設.
A:正在籌劃

有沒有人會因為看動物目不轉睛而連人帶車撞電線桿？還被笑白痴？
A:沒有..

看到月圓時會有想要嚎叫的衝動
A:有!!!!!

逛街時，有動物出現在視線之內注意力一定放在動物身上
A:恩~~產生警覺性

會習慣性地做揮爪動作（像是犬夜叉的散魂鐵爪）
A:會耶..但沒散魂鐵爪那麼厲害

玩Diablo暗黑破壞神只用德魯依，而且一定要帶狼散步 
A:沒玩過..

玩某家網路遊戲的原因是因為可以騎狼或擁有狼寵~
A:嗯嗯~~已經在騎了

你可能覺得自己的體毛(包含胸毛腹毛背毛跟汗毛)長的不夠長不夠保暖
A:不會...

你可能不會按時修剪指甲是因為指甲算是你的生命
A:還好..

你可能不喜歡吃熟肉是因為你對生肉才有好感
A:都喜歡吃

你可能只在秋天會想要發情而且連前戲都不給對方
A:暫時還沒

你可能會想要用冷水洗澡不是因為沒有熱水或天氣太熱
A:很少...超怕冷

洗澡時你只用手刷自己的身體
A:用自己爪刷.XD

睡覺時可能是趴著且頭偏一邊靠在某隻手上睡還有雙腳會變成N放在左或右邊
A:嗯嗯~~...但頭沒靠在手上

你可能會因為獸而放棄你菑v很重要的東西 
A:看情況

你可能會把除了你的愛人之外的愛交給獸
A:不懂  :Exclamation: 

呼..好長..打完了(死出去了....

----------


## Baroque Boyce

當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏...
沒錯...XDD
你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋
呃...沒有耶...或者說我沒有獸服
你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字
沒錯！！(剛才試了一下自己的電子辭典)
你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物
不是(其實這兩部都沒有看過，只聽過XDD)
你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食
如果我有打工而且是夜班就絕對這麼做！
你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的
YES~(不過名字真的忘了，但是後者的音樂很好聽很動人)
你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色
我沒錢買Photoshop，只有Firewokrs MX，但是原因是一樣的
你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色
你說的是可以當成直升機使用的Talis(卡爾斯)吧？牠的兩條狐狸尾巴令我印象深刻
你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」
家裡要是有第四台有線頻道的話是絕對會這麼做
你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字
大概吧(只限在這裡認識的畫家)
有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察
先將對方殺了再說(通常喜歡自己私下解決)
把討厭的人撕成碎片的感覺蠻爽的^^
你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族
因為獸人很帥！(  :onion_14:   :onion_16:  )
你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」
差不多吧~~
你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子
都沒差，不過一開始陽子的表現我不是很滿意(太弱了  :onion_05:  )

這些問題還蠻好玩的~謝謝白牙老大囉！

----------


## 拉斯卡(Laska)

當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏... 
幾乎不看棒球.......

你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋 
好想買呀!只是沒辦法╮(￣▽￣)╭ 

你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字 
還不至於啦 

你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物 
真巧,兩個我都.............沒看過(眾毆)

你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食 
我白天不睡,晚上也很晚睡(夜貓族一個) 

你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的 
都不知道........ 

你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色 
我是手繪派的........ 

你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色 
音速小子.......好遙遠的回憶啊(謎:你又多老了= =)

你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」 
(驚)被發現了

你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字 
都記不住... 

有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察 
我習慣用咬的或直接一個飛踢(我踢~~~) 

你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族 
也要好看才選.. 

你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」 
我都叫窩.... 

你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子 
啥? 

當你看完電影"DOG STRIKER"後，你會想被裡面狼人的爪子抓一下 
我要~~~~他在哪?

你玩魔獸爭霸時只選Orc,玩深襚幻想升到90級的時候會故意轉職成狼人 
沒完過........ 

你買了PS2只因為你想玩獸人格鬥IV, 買了XBox只為了玩獸人格鬥Extreme 
買不起啊 (￣３￣)

你玩星海爭霸時從不選該死的人類及天殺的神族,但你蟲族從來沒有輸過 
沒玩過....... 

你聽到一個陌生的名詞,第一個反應是「那個是啥? 能吃嗎?」 
(驚)又命中一個....... 

你看見認識的人開車從旁邊經過,你會用腳去追那台車 
摩托車的話還會

你房間及客廳裡掛的畫是從furbid上標到的 
標不起........ 

別人在找花瓶時,你在Yahoo or eBay搜尋恐龍或狼人模型 
找過,賣不起啊啊啊啊啊

你的英文明明超級苦手,你的抽屜裡卻有FurNation Magazine原文雜誌 
FurNation Magazine?沒聽過 

你會在遊戲中故意變成無敵，然後被獸人攻擊嗎？ 
如果會變狼人我就試........ 

看見一本有動物名稱的書(如sea wolf,smile of a wolf)就會想都不想就拿下來看嗎？ 
這個我會 

喜歡被朋友搔頭或搔下巴，並露出愉快的表情 
通常都會被我咬 

在路上看到動物會目不轉睛直到頭沒辦法再轉過去 
沒錯~~ 

惱羞成怒的時候會由喉嚨發出低吼，接著開始亂吠 
我直接就咬人了... 

對不喜歡的朋友或同學會說:喵的死人類... 
還沒遇過.......

喜歡用嘴巴做事XD 
看場合........

無聊時會拿原子筆或吸管磨牙，有時還會吃吃看自己的手好不好吃。 
我會咬我的手欸(不是手指頭啦XD) 

打哈欠時牙齒一定露的很出來。 
通常會用手遮住(因為我牙齒不好看)

臉養的時候會用手脕磨蹭。 
好像有時會.......

你希望看到機械獸打敗無敵鐵金剛或蓋特機器人 
我不看機械的....... 

同上,你小的時候不收集模型玩具,因為買不到機械獸模型 
我沒在收集....... 

洗完澡.從頭到屁股搖動甩乾身體. 
會甩頭和腳是真的

躺著的時候腳會曲成Z字型. 
從小時候到現在都是這樣........

吃肉的時候.會儘可能的把骨頭也啃碎吃掉 
骨頭好硬= = 

心情好的時候會想狂奔. 
會自HIGH........ 

其實不會說很怕癢 
稍微拉........

無法拒絕動物為主題的電影. 
通常會看看....... 

你會習慣性的先聞一下你要吃的東西. 
我的標準動作= =

房間有動物絨毛玩具或擺設. 
沒有.....

有沒有人會因為看動物目不轉睛而連人帶車撞電線桿？還被笑白痴？ 
會目不轉睛,但還不至於撞電線桿啦........ 

看到月圓時會有想要嚎叫的衝動
很想叫,可是叫了會被罵白痴........

----------


## 光狼

當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏... 
棒球?從來沒見過.......

你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋 
我獨居時才問吧!

你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字 
上維基更好

你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物

抓不到變形金剛及七龍珠....
不過,我看陰陽大戰記,真只因為裡頭有會講話的動物(笑

你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食 
我不是夜狼......

你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的 
也不知道......

你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色 
命中.......

你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色 
不是的.....不過,那狐狸角色,很像狐狸的獸服

你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」 
香港沒有的......不過動物節目的動物 全部也很萌

你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字 
相反

有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察 
我打人較多

你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族 
正中紅心
你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」 
我叫它作「西伯利亞森林的黑森狼族皇宮內之秘密基地」

你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子 
▄▆▄▄▂▅▃▅▃(印度語)

----------


## 光狼

你也許會故意去森林狼嚎.......

你會不斷上樂園

你覺得哺乳類動物任何時候也可以很萌

你喜歡有關獸人的一切(好像是必然的)

----------


## Freelancer

> 當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏...


偶不看運動比賽 (Poker除外) (爆)




> 你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋


都沒有 orz




> 你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字


Wiki 是你的朋友 XD




> 你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物


不喜歡七龍珠~ 但很喜歡KHII 因爲獅子Sora XD




> 你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食


偶不是貓頭鷹啦!




> 你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的


相反....Orz




> 你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色


偶在黑色下的 XD 感謝小狼狼




> 你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色


偶不玩Sonic 但還是被狐狸萌到




> 你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」


偶在追"Future Weapon"....orz




> 你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字


兩者都不會 OTZ




> 有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察


可惜的是, 沒人想侵犯偶 XD




> 你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族


以死靈法師爲佳~!




> 你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」


是窩啦~!




> 你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子


啥是「十二國記」? (被爆) orz

----------


## Ken2

當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏... 

不看棒球！！（炸！

你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋 

我沒錢...

你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字 

很想丟掉它~但是很貴！（要省錢~）

你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物 

七龍珠看過只因爲畫功不錯~
變形金剛.....沒看過~！（炸！

你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食 

我幾乎都不愛睡~ XD

你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的 

兩個都不知道！~（炸！

你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色 

我哥哥買了，所以不用我買~（但都不該我用....可惡的哥哥....） 

你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色 

索尼也是動物阿~（刺猬~）

你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」 

我電視天天被妹妹霸著.....

你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字 

我記性不好~！！（炸！

有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察 

咬死他~~

你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族 

當然~！

你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」 

窩好聽一些~（炸！ 

你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子 

？？？？？？？

當你看完電影"DOG STRIKER"後，你會想被裡面狼人的爪子抓一下 

我比較向被狗抓~（炸!

你玩魔獸爭霸時只選Orc,玩深襚幻想升到90級的時候會故意轉職成狼人 

沒完阿~~！！ 

你買了PS2只因為你想玩獸人格鬥IV, 買了XBox只為了玩獸人格鬥Extreme 

哥哥買的~（不過我會買有關獸人的遊戲~）

你玩星海爭霸時從不選該死的人類及天殺的神族,但你蟲族從來沒有輸過 

不會玩~！（炸！

你聽到一個陌生的名詞,第一個反應是「那個是啥? 能吃嗎?」 

「那個是啥? 能玩嗎?」

你看見認識的人開車從旁邊經過,你會用腳去追那台車 

我很懶得追~但又想追~（炸！

你房間及客廳裡掛的畫是從furbid上標到的 

客廳，父母罵！房間，哥哥殺！（死哥哥~）

別人在找花瓶時,你在Yahoo or eBay搜尋恐龍或狼人模型 

沒錢啊~！！

你的英文明明超級苦手,你的抽屜裡卻有FurNation Magazine原文雜誌 

我英文很好！！（炸！

你會在遊戲中故意變成無敵，然後被獸人攻擊嗎？ 

我會殺光人類~！！

看見一本有動物名稱的書(如sea wolf,smile of a wolf)就會想都不想就拿下來看嗎？ 

會呀~！ 

喜歡被朋友搔頭或搔下巴，並露出愉快的表情 

回害羞的~>////<

在路上看到動物會目不轉睛直到頭沒辦法再轉過去 

會呀~尤其是狗~ 

惱羞成怒的時候會由喉嚨發出低吼，接著開始亂吠 

我只會亂抓東西~

對不喜歡的朋友或同學會說:喵的死人類... 

沒不喜歡的~

喜歡用嘴巴做事XD 

對對！XD

無聊時會拿原子筆或吸管磨牙，有時還會吃吃看自己的手好不好吃。 

我只會抓癢~

打哈欠時牙齒一定露的很出來。 

啊哈哈~

臉養的時候會用手脕磨蹭。 

會阿~

你希望看到機械獸打敗無敵鐵金剛或蓋特機器人 

不看機械~

同上,你小的時候不收集模型玩具,因為買不到機械獸模型 

有看過機械獸模型~但沒錢！（悲~

洗完澡.從頭到屁股搖動甩乾身體. 

屁股而已~

躺著的時候腳會曲成Z字型. 

很好躺地說~

吃肉的時候.會儘可能的把骨頭也啃碎吃掉 

好味~！XD

心情好的時候會想狂奔. 

奔到死~~XD

其實不會說很怕癢 

會阿~

無法拒絕動物為主題的電影. 

對啊~(很懷念熊兄弟~） 

你會習慣性的先聞一下你要吃的東西. 

不好聞的就不吃~

房間有動物絨毛玩具或擺設. 

有

有沒有人會因為看動物目不轉睛而連人帶車撞電線桿？還被笑白癡？ 

還沒撞過~XD （遲早會撞的~~)

看到月圓時會有想要嚎叫的衝動

我會發呆~

----------


## 孤獨之狼

當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏... 

從來不看棒球，更沒看過吉祥物 

你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋 

想有獸服，但沒錢~

你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字 

我的字典很舊哩，當然找不到

你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物 

都不看~

你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食 

我不想從狼變成熊貓，意思是不想有熊貓眼 

你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的 

兩個都知道，但不知道導演是誰 

你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色 

沒買(死 

你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色 

事實是都很喜歡，塔爾斯很可愛呀

你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」 

打開節目表會先找狼字的節目，雅夫QQ

你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字 

都記不住(毆

有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察 

動物保護協會不會理我吧~~ 

你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族 

Sure~！ 

你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」 

我會稱作"窩"，巢穴其實也不錯(炸 

你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子 

那啥?能吃嗎?

當你看完電影"DOG STRIKER"後，你會想被裡面狼人的爪子抓一下 

來抓我吧~ 

你玩魔獸爭霸時只選Orc,玩深襚幻想升到90級的時候會故意轉職成狼人 

沒玩過~ 

你買了PS2只因為你想玩獸人格鬥IV, 買了XBox只為了玩獸人格鬥Extreme 

有玩過XBox的獸人格鬥，超愛玩的

你玩星海爭霸時從不選該死的人類及天殺的神族,但你蟲族從來沒有輸過 

沒玩過~(打 

你聽到一個陌生的名詞,第一個反應是「那個是啥? 能吃嗎?」 

會被罵愛吃吧~ 

你看見認識的人開車從旁邊經過,你會用腳去追那台車 

不追就可惜了~

你房間及客廳裡掛的畫是從furbid上標到的 

就沒錢阿，自己畫還比較省錢，畫些沒價值的畫

別人在找花瓶時,你在Yahoo or eBay搜尋恐龍或狼人模型 

就算找了也沒錢 

你的英文明明超級苦手,你的抽屜裡卻有FurNation Magazine原文雜誌 

我英文很好，原文雜誌看不懂 

你會在遊戲中故意變成無敵，然後被獸人攻擊嗎？ 

有機會變無敵嗎?~盡量攻擊吧 

看見一本有動物名稱的書(如sea wolf,smile of a wolf)就會想都不想就拿下來看嗎？ 

一定會~！ 

喜歡被朋友搔頭或搔下巴，並露出愉快的表情 

我有的頭皮屑，誰的手敢靠近我的下巴，我會咬他 

在路上看到動物會目不轉睛直到頭沒辦法再轉過去 

嗯嗯~

惱羞成怒的時候會由喉嚨發出低吼，接著開始亂吠 

會狠狠的瞪人，低吼有可能啦~亂吠就不太可能了 

對不喜歡的朋友或同學會說:喵的死人類... 

這我會~ 

喜歡用嘴巴做事XD 

做哪方面的事? 

無聊時會拿原子筆或吸管磨牙，有時還會吃吃看自己的手好不好吃。 

磨牙大好阿~手不好吃啦 

打哈欠時牙齒一定露的很出來。 

啊哈哈~不只牙齒，連同舌頭 

臉養的時候會用手脕磨蹭。 

會用手搔搔下巴~ 

你希望看到機械獸打敗無敵鐵金剛或蓋特機器人 

對機器人沒興趣~機器動物倒有 

同上,你小的時候不收集模型玩具,因為買不到機械獸模型 

除了目前桌上的一個144/1模型外，還沒玩過任何模型(死

洗完澡.從頭到屁股搖動甩乾身體. 

有時會~ 

躺著的時候腳會曲成Z字型. 

長被說，不要學動物側躺啦
長窩成一團睡

吃肉的時候.會儘可能的把骨頭也啃碎吃掉 

吃骨補骨，吃屁股補屁股(啥鬼 

心情好的時候會想狂奔. 

想嚎叫~也想狂奔 

其實不會說很怕癢 

我怕養~(炸 

無法拒絕動物為主題的電影. 

沒錯，一定會看，但殘害動物就不看

你會習慣性的先聞一下你要吃的東西. 

味道好不一定好吃，味道刺鼻不吃，不在意味覺 

房間有動物絨毛玩具或擺設. 

有 

有沒有人會因為看動物目不轉睛而連人帶車撞電線桿？還被笑白癡？ 

沒試過，但有看動物目不轉睛而水灑出來都不知道 

看到月圓時會有想要嚎叫的衝動 

會喔(輕輕的叫，不然會被罵"靠腰"
---------

加一個

不喜歡修剪指甲，因為會少一樣武器

----------


## 月極停車場

當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏...
不看棒球比賽的說...

你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋

如果有我也想穿 重點在於沒有

你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字

沒翻過...

你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物

我怎麼不知道變形金剛裡面有動物 @_@

你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食

這...我很想 囧
你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的

兩個都不知道 歷險小恐龍因為配音太差不想看=.=

你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色

如果圖完了...還是會圖其他的拉...

你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色

沒錯!!!

你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」

正解!!!!!
你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字

兩個都不行 囧

有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察

有人來就好 (笑)

你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族

當然拉 不選太可惜XD

你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」

我橕為[魔窟] 因為很亂

你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子

我很喜歡樂俊說XD 陽子就實在沒感覺

----------


## 凱爾

當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏... 
蠻希望日本隊會贏XD[被重毆 

你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋 

我沒有QAQ但我好想穿嘎~~~~~!! 

你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字 

努力搜查

你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物 

=ˇ=我不喜歡機械動物[腐不了

你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食 

=ˇ=有額外的食物好耶~~~~~~~ 

你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的 

不知道耶~~~~~OˇO

你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色 

有一點想吧=///////ˇ//////=[事實上超想

你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色 

我喜歡黑色的,好像叫影子

你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」 

不會~~~~~但只要看到老虎就會一直看下去看到沒老虎

你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字 

我不行QAQ,我只知道棕熊叔叔=ˇ=

有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察 

最好是雷諾哥哥夜襲我=ˇ=

你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族 

那是當然的阿=ˇ=!!

你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」 

我稱為[溫暖的家吧]=W=

你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子 

我只喜歡某個白頭髮的帥哥=ˇ=[自己去猜XDD

----------


## 朔玥冷情

當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏... 
不看棒球但是只要阿民連勝我就很高興了
你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋 
內褲有動物圖案可不可以？（炸死
你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字 
英漢字典是啥？
你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物 
都快忘記劇情了～
你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食 
假日才會去做～我是悲慘的學生～
你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的 
我兩個都不知道說～但我有歷險小恐龍的錄影帶～（笑
你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色 
幾乎不上色說～
你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色 
雖然塔爾斯很萌但是我喜歡的是狼～
你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」 
電視通常是拿來打電動或看連續劇、卡通的～
但是這兩台跟迪思考柏瑞我都看～
你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字 
中國多少省乾我啥事阿？名字還不到３５個ＯＴＬ
有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察 
我會先咬死他或砍死他～
你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族 
完美世界的狼人不能條膚色阿阿阿～其他沒有獸人我不玩～
你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」 
通常是窩~
你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子 
樂俊也很萌但是我最喜歡狼～

補充：
當你想殺人的時候會用舌頭測試牙齒跟指甲的尖銳程度（我會做唷～限牙齒

當你前面有強化玻璃牆或落地窗的時候會用手去拍

當你一個人在家或孤單的時候會會發出嗚～嗚的聲音（常常這樣

----------


## 連

[quote="狼王白牙"]當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏...

我是不看棒球的好不

你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋

很想这麽做，但这裏没獸服(fursuit)賣

你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字

字典是用來抽飛别人的

你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物

有一点吧

你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食

对于一个高二学生來説，这是不可能的

你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的

如果我説都不知道会不会被抽飛

你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色

还有其他的原因

你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色

狐狸好可爱啊

你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」

通常都先看新闻

你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字

努力熟背中

有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察

先反撲倒他再説

你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族

这是一定的

你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」

是魔窟

你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子

陽子是谁

----------


## 諾皮悶

看完全部回覆才發現是接問題的=_="

想個問題喔...0.0

想到我討厭的事物(所以做菜準備被當掉了...)

有些動物是會遠離火焰之類的

Q:你討厭火嗎?

----------


## wingwolf

當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏... 
沒看過棒球啊，但看籃球的話，會這樣的咦。

你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物
這兩部不看，但我愛看其他的有會説話的動物的動畫片或電影，像《納尼亞傳奇》等等。

有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察
這個，我會對他齜牙，同時發出“呼嚕呼嚕”的聲音。（不是睡覺！）

你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族
太准了！我超喜歡動物，就是討厭人類……（好像有點狠了……）

在路上看到動物會目不轉睛直到頭沒辦法再轉過去
我會這樣耶。而且出去玩會拍很多很多動物的照片，比如牛、馬、鳥什麽的，拍得比風景和人還多呢……

惱羞成怒的時候會由喉嚨發出低吼，接著開始亂吠
嗯，完全符合

看到月圓時會有想要嚎叫的衝動
不是衝動了，已經嗥出來了……不是滿月的時候也會嗥……城裏很難看到大大的圓月亮……
還有，我很喜歡剛剛升起的月亮，血紅色的呢！

時間不夠，我就只有挑著說了，抱歉……

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏...
>有 時，不過不常看棒球。
你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋 
>討厭
你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字 
>從來沒有查過
你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物 
>沒有看過七龍珠及變形金剛
你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食 
>有人能睡14小時嗎？(正常人)
你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的 
>兩個都不知道
你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色 
>對
你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色 
>我不喜歡那狐狸角色
你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」 
>對
你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字 
>背不出
有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察 
>我一定會把電話給警察
你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族 
>不，有機會我會選擇獸
你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」 
>對
你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子 
>從未看過

----------


## 時雨秋幻

當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏... 
>小幻不常看棒球。 
你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋 
>想穿，但覺得好貴就打住念頭。
你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字 
>小幻不認識那三個字說＠＠
你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物 
>不大喜歡機械(怕哪天會突然爆炸)跟暴力打鬥... 
你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食 
>只有在發高燒請病假跟放暑假時可能會。(不過現在都要上暑期輔導就沒辦法了...)
你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的 
>後者有聽過，但印象不深。 
你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色 
>想用，但是沒錢買...
你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色 
>對～
你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」 
>也對～
你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字 
>完全背不出
有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察 
>我會打113...(被踢飛) 
你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族 
>對～(但有獸人種族的遊戲不多...) 
你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」 
>對～
你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子 
>對(現在覺得樂俊好萌XD)

----------


## 影銀翼

當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏... 

我很少看棒球比賽＝　＝

你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋 

我家沒有這些東西阿｜｜｜

你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字 

我不會去翻那該死的英漢字典的＝　＝

你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物 

我沒看過那些…

你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食 

日夜顛倒上課還得了｜｜｜

你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的 

我都不知道是誰導演的－　－．．

你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色 

阿　其實我是什麼東西都著色啦．．．不是只有獸人－　－

你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色 

我是因為喜歡影子（Shadow）＝　＝

你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」 

動物頻道我有時候會看０．０．．

你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字 

我記不住有幾個省我也背不出有幾個畫家＝　＝

有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察 

我會打給警察－　－

你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族 

我會看外型不會看獸人　囧

你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」 

都是稱為家阿．．

你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子

我沒看過這個＝　＝

－－－－

結論

我不是你們的同類　囧！！！！！！！！！

----------


## 月．狼

狼王白牙 寫到: 
當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏... 

棒球好吃的嗎(被巴
狼王白牙 寫到: 
你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋 

我也想要獸服啊(遠目
狼王白牙 寫到: 
你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字 

沒查過...
狼王白牙 寫到: 
你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物 

悟空(小時候)的尾巴很可愛~~
狼王白牙 寫到: 
你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食 

也不會喇...頂多玩到4時多...(還要沒睡午覺
狼王白牙 寫到: 
你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的 

兩個也沒看的月．狼留字(啥米
狼王白牙 寫到: 
你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色 

沒有囧
狼王白牙 寫到: 

你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色 

沒錯!!!中!!
狼王白牙 寫到: 
你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」 

啥?
狼王白牙 寫到: 
你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字 

我也想知35個獸人畫家的名字和看看他們的作品(遠目
狼王白牙 寫到: 
有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察 

侵回去(啥

狼王白牙 寫到: 
你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族 

中!!

狼王白牙 寫到: 
你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」 
不會喇...
狼王白牙 寫到: 
你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子 

不知道是啥囧
狼王白牙 寫到: 
△你聽到一個陌生的名詞,第一個反應是「那個是啥? 能吃嗎?」 

沒有喇...

狼王白牙 寫到: 
△你看見認識的人開車從旁邊經過,你會用腳去追那台車 

這樣子很笨(認真貌

狼王白牙 寫到: 
△你房間及客廳裡掛的畫是從furbid上標到的 
啥?能吃的嗎?
狼王白牙 寫到: 
△別人在找花瓶時,你在Yahoo or eBay搜尋恐龍或狼人模型 
不會喇~~
狼王白牙 寫到: 
△你的英文明明超級苦手,你的抽屜裡卻有FurNation Magazine原文雜誌 
也是不知名的東東...
狼王白牙 寫到: 
△你玩魔獸爭霸時只選Orc,玩深襚幻想升到90級的時候會故意轉職成狼人 

沒玩過...
狼王白牙 寫到: 
△你買了PS2只因為你想玩獸人格鬥IV, 買了XBox只為了玩獸人格鬥Extreme 

沒玩過...
狼王白牙 寫到: 
△你玩星海爭霸時從不選該死的人類及天殺的神族,但你蟲族從來沒有輸過 

沒有玩耶... 
Wolfy 寫到: 
** 洗完澡.從頭到屁股搖動甩乾身體. 

長頭髮時會搖走頭上的水>.<


Wolfy 寫到: 
** 躺著的時候腳會曲成Z字型. 

大腿連接小腿的位置成7字型,腳掌要怎屈成N字型喇囧

Wolfy 寫到: 
** 吃肉的時候.會儘可能的把骨頭也啃碎吃掉. 

不會。
Wolfy 寫到: 
** 心情好的時候會想狂奔. 
我沒一天是真正心情好的(默
Wolfy 寫到: 
** 其實不會說很怕癢. 

是很怕!!

Wolfy 寫到: 
** 無法拒絕動物為主題的電影. 

沒錯!!

Wolfy 寫到: 
** 你會習慣性的先聞一下你要吃的東西. 

要是隔了很久再拿出來解凍再吃的就會~~

Wolfy 寫到: 
** 房間有動物絨毛玩具或擺設. 

比卡超算嗎(毆

NPfox 寫到: 
○無聊時會拿原子筆或吸管磨牙，有時還會吃吃看自己的手好不好吃。 

不會~~

NPfox 寫到: 
○打哈欠時牙齒一定露的很出來。 
不會啊?
NPfox 寫到: 
○臉養的時候會用手脕磨蹭。 
手指...
蒼楓 寫到: 
你可能覺得自己的體毛(包含胸毛腹毛背毛跟汗毛)長的不夠長不夠保暖 

特別是考試時身體對著冷氣出風口時(暴走貌

蒼楓 寫到: 
你可能會因為某些東西礙到你的路就用異常驚獸的身法來越過那些東西 

有啊有啊!!側身快速越過障礙!!

蒼楓 寫到: 
你可能不喜歡吃熟肉是因為你對生肉才有好感 

生牛肉泡湯河粉很美味喇(遠目

蒼楓 寫到: 
你可能只在秋天會想要發情而且連前戲都不給對方 

去死去死團萬萬歲~(啥

蒼楓 寫到: 
你可能只想要某樣東西但卻不會用正常且間接的手法 

沒這個經驗囧
蒼楓 寫到: 
你可能會想要用冷水洗澡不是因為沒有熱水或天氣太熱 
頂多用溫水,不會用冷水/熱水
蒼楓 寫到: 
洗澡時你只用手刷自己的身體 
抹上肥皂後就真的只用手圊
可是會刷不乾淨 (冏) 
蒼楓 寫到: 
睡覺時可能是趴著且頭偏一邊靠在某隻手上睡還有雙腳會變成N放在左或右邊 

腳是成7字型~~
蒼楓 寫到: 
你可能會想舔自己的腳趾是因為你覺得很癢 

不會囧
蒼楓 寫到: 
你可能會因為獸而放棄你自己很重要的東西 

恩...應該吧~ 
蒼楓 寫到: 

你可能會把除了你的愛人之外的愛交給獸 

啥?! 
???,寫道:有沒有人會因為看動物目不轉睛而連人帶車撞電線桿？還被笑白痴? 

走路時的確發生過...
???,寫道:看到月圓時會有想要嚎叫的衝動 ? 

很想叫可是家中有人,不敢囧

----------


## 幻

好長的一串啊.....(瞄一下日期...2004.....3年了0.0)

當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏... 
棒球是啥......沒看過

你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋 
沒錢買那種東西....(窮啊!!ORZ)

你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字 
不管找不找的到對我來說都是廢物

你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物 
話說沒看過這2部卡通....

你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食 
可以的話想試試

你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的 
兩部都不知道.....ORZ

你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色 
我不會花那種錢......直接跟同學借光碟灌0.0

你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色 
是的!

你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」 
都不會......

你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字 
都記不住.....ORZ

有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察 
我會直接撲倒他.....XD

你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族 
還沒玩過有獸人的OLG

你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」 
比較常叫窩

你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子 
這啥.....沒看過

你玩魔獸爭霸時只選Orc,玩深襚幻想升到90級的時候會故意轉職成狼人 
沒玩過....

你買了PS2只因為你想玩獸人格鬥IV, 買了XBox只為了玩獸人格鬥Extreme 
沒那種錢ORZ

你玩星海爭霸時從不選該死的人類及天殺的神族,但你蟲族從來沒有輸過
蟲啊....不喜歡.....

你聽到一個陌生的名詞,第一個反應是「那個是啥? 能吃嗎?」 
是的

你看見認識的人開車從旁邊經過,你會用腳去追那台車 
不會那麼傻....

你房間及客廳裡掛的畫是從furbid上標到的 
沒空間擺那種東西

別人在找花瓶時,你在Yahoo or eBay搜尋恐龍或狼人模型 
沒找到過.....ORZ

你的英文明明超級苦手,你的抽屜裡卻有FurNation Magazine原文雜誌 
(天音: 英文苦手的怎麼可能買得到這種東西)
沒有......

喜歡被朋友搔頭或搔下巴，並露出愉快的表情 
是的!話說被搔很舒服捏~(享受)

在路上看到動物會目不轉睛直到頭沒辦法再轉過去 
看到大隻的狗狗會

惱羞成怒的時候會由喉嚨發出低吼，接著開始亂吠 
不會.......

對不喜歡的朋友或同學會說:喵的死人類... 
我不會理他們(根本不想理)

會試著跟不認識的動物溝通...但如果您的種族是狼或者虎之類的話...動物們通常會想辦法避開你
常常想跟他們玩,但是都不鳥我.........

洗完澡.從頭到屁股搖動甩乾身體. 
這樣.......會累吧0.0

躺著的時候腳會曲成Z字型. 
會....

吃肉的時候.會儘可能的把骨頭也啃碎吃掉. 
軟骨會喀掉

心情好的時候會想狂奔. 
會大叫

其實不會說很怕癢. 
是的

無法拒絕動物為主題的電影. 
要看是怎樣類型......

你會習慣性的先聞一下你要吃的東西. 
會

房間有動物絨毛玩具或擺設.
有!一大堆(單位以箱計算)

無聊時會拿原子筆或吸管磨牙，有時還會吃吃看自己的手好不好吃。 
會

打哈欠時牙齒一定露的很出來。 
不會.會用手摀住

臉養的時候會用手脕磨蹭。
會

神龍之謎裡面的主角當然是克洛克達因,小呆跟何布算哪根蔥 
那是啥.....能吃咪?

你希望看到機械獸打敗無敵鐵金剛或蓋特機器人 
不喜歡機器人

你可能覺得自己的體毛(包含胸毛腹毛背毛跟汗毛)長的不夠長不夠保暖 
啊?夠長哩....

你可能不會按時修剪指甲是因為指甲算是你的生命 
不常剪.但不會當生命看.....只是懶的剪.......

你可能會因為某些東西礙到你的路就用異常驚獸的身法來越過那些東西 
沒那麼輕盈....搞不好還被笑白癡.....

你可能不喜歡吃熟肉是因為你對生肉才有好感 
都吃....牛排都吃3分

你可能只在秋天會想要發情而且連前戲都不給對方 
囧........

你可能只想要某樣東西但卻不會用正常且間接的手法 
會

你可能會想要用冷水洗澡不是因為沒有熱水或天氣太熱 
習慣熱水....

洗澡時你只用手刷自己的身體 
不然要用啥0.0

睡覺時可能是趴著且頭偏一邊靠在某隻手上睡還有雙腳會變成N放在左或右邊 
嗯

你可能會想舔自己的腳趾是因為你覺得很癢 
這.....高難度的動作學不來.....

你可能會因為獸而放棄你自己很重要的東西 
不會.......

你可能會把除了你的愛人之外的愛交給獸 
也許吧

----------


## dust999

我也來踩一腳吧~

當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏... 
我很少看球類比賽,我只看賽車,貌似賽車沒有吉祥物

你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋
沒有,因爲家中沒有這種東西,我也很想去買一個

你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字
曾經在牛津高階上面查過,沒有這些詞語

你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物
龍珠基本上不看,變形金剛只是爲了看車子

你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食
這種事估計在我的身上沒可能發生

你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的
抱歉,兩個都沒看過,更加不知道導演是誰~

你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色
原因之一,不過我的Photoshop是網上下的...

你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色
這個說對了,那只狐狸很可愛的

你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」
「動物星球」我們這邊有,「寵物當家」...沒聽過這個節目

你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字
不記得,因爲我地理一向都很差,所以跑去學曆史,不過我也不能背出那麽多畫家名字

有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察
我選擇打給警察,然後逃去安全的地方

你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族
不管是不是線上,反正有類似的都會優先考慮

你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」
中了,一直習慣這樣叫

你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子
沒看過,是什麽東西?

你聽到一個陌生的名詞,第一個反應是「那個是啥? 能吃嗎?」
基本上是這樣

你看見認識的人開車從旁邊經過,你會用腳去追那台車
不會,感覺很傻的樣子

你房間及客廳裡掛的畫是從furbid上標到的
沒有,我家裏沒有那些東西~

別人在找花瓶時,你在Yahoo or eBay搜尋恐龍或狼人模型
那種地方從來不去

你的英文明明超級苦手,你的抽屜裡卻有FurNation Magazine原文雜誌
我那堆都是網上下的掃描版

你玩魔獸爭霸時只選Orc,玩深襚幻想升到90級的時候會故意轉職成狼人
我習慣用暗夜精靈,感覺那個種族更加親近大自然

你買了PS2只因為你想玩獸人格鬥IV, 買了XBox只為了玩獸人格鬥Extreme 
我家只有一台PC,如果那些遊戲移植的話,我會玩的(不過一向對格鬥遊戲沒多大興趣)

你玩星海爭霸時從不選該死的人類及天殺的神族,但你蟲族從來沒有輸過
我只會用神族,感覺蟲族太惡心

洗完澡.從頭到屁股搖動甩乾身體
不會...頂多是搖頭

躺著的時候腳會曲成Z字型
想象不了這個動作如何完成

吃肉的時候.會儘可能的把骨頭也啃碎吃掉
不會,除非是軟骨

心情好的時候會想狂奔
那個經常的

其實不會說很怕癢
不會

無法拒絕動物為主題的電影
那些電影基本上是必看的

會習慣性的先聞一下你要吃的東西
沒錯,吃錯了東西就不好了

房間有動物絨毛玩具或擺設
有一直白虎和海豚

無聊時會拿原子筆或吸管磨牙，有時還會吃吃看自己的手好不好吃
居然這個壞習慣也被人說出來了...

打哈欠時牙齒一定露的很出來
不會

臉癢的時候會用手腕磨蹭
先用手腕,不行再用手指

你可能覺得自己的體毛(包含胸毛腹毛背毛跟汗毛)長的不夠長不夠保暖
沒有那種感覺

你可能會因為某些東西礙到你的路就用異常驚獸的身法來越過那些東西
有想過,尤其是趕時間的時候,那樣方便

你可能不喜歡吃熟肉是因為你對生肉才有好感
超喜歡吃生的東西,可是老爸老媽不給

你可能只在秋天會想要發情而且連前戲都不給對方
這是什麽,能吃的嗎?

你可能只想要某樣東西但卻不會用正常且間接的手法
沒試過...

你可能會想要用冷水洗澡不是因為沒有熱水或天氣太熱
我只用溫水...

洗澡時你只用手刷自己的身體
沒錯,不過要先擦上沐浴露

睡覺時可能是趴著且頭偏一邊靠在某隻手上睡還有雙腳會變成N放在左或右邊
跟我平時睡覺的動作很像...

你可能會想舔自己的腳趾是因為你覺得很癢
不會做那種事

你可能會因為獸而放棄你自己很重要的東西
呃...這個要看情況而定

你可能會把除了你的愛人之外的愛交給獸
這個...難以抉擇

有沒有人會因為看動物目不轉睛而連人帶車撞電線桿?還被笑白癡?
走路的時候會,我還沒有考汽車牌

看到月圓時會有想要嚎叫的衝動?
有...試過小聲的叫

----------


## 鵺影

當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏... 
我幾乎不看球賽...(汗

你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋
獸服沒有，但是動物形狀的拖鞋曾有過。(穿到爛了... 

你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字 
我也沒英漢字典...(汗

你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物 
變形金剛我完全沒看過...不過七龍珠到是有。

你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食 
雖然我是夜貓族，也不至於白天睡整天啦...(汗

你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的
結論，都不知道誰導演的...(被打
而且星際大戰也完全沒看過，歷險小恐龍有收藏第一集。 

你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色 
本手殘人士現在還在用小畫家...

你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色
拍謝...沒玩過！ 

你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」
動物星球頻道有在看，不過本獸也是ACG迷，所以... 

你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字
兩個我都記不住...(逃 

有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察
可能一輩子都不會有人想侵犯我，所以沒考慮過... 

你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族
這是一定要的啊！ 
但是Orc不算，那種綠怪物我絕不選。

你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」
比較像垃圾堆...(被打 

你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子
對呀~當時眼光一直追著樂俊跑呢~

----------


## 逆

當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏... 
其實這也還好，因為球隊幾乎都會選肉食性動物，所以虎豹之類的都會出現。
倒是我對NBA的灰狼還頗有興趣的....不過也只限於名稱。(被打)

你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋
沒有，將來改造可能。

你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字 
這個就要靠GOOGLE大神的幫忙啦!define的功能讓我從此棄英漢字典於不顧...(當然這是誇飾)

你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物 
正解，另外在切台時看到長相不錯又會說話的動物都會停下來看看。

你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食 
這樣搞會被當的?!

你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的
歷史小恐龍不知道是誰導演的，不過倒是看過很多集。(燦)
小時候的往事了。

你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色 
手繪還沒練好還是晚點再碰CG...
不過後半句是真的沒錯。

你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色
正解!(被打爛)

你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」
前半句為真，不過要是位於隔壁的discovery有動物相關節目的話當然就很順地切過去...

你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字
前半句可以，後半句...我還沒知道那麼多。
(根本就是你懶得數吧。)

有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察
遇到的話就再說吧，基本上應該是不會，因為一下子就壞掉了。(究竟是誰壞了?!)

你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族
幾乎都會。
不過尖耳的也會優先考慮，皮膚顏色的話反正還可以調整，不用擔心。

你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」
進食屋算嗎?

你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子
沒看過十二國記，不過我認為「結界師」裏面的主角不是仁守而是志志尾和鋼夜!(義正辭嚴樣)

----------


## 風佐笨狼

ㄜ～怎麼變成回答問題了

狼王白牙大的意思不是要增加判斷自己是否為受人的題目嗎？

還是會錯意的是我？

----------


## xu430030

> 當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏...


我幾乎不堪。。。ORZ



> 你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋


記得小時候有穿過兔子拖鞋～呵呵～



> 你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字


呃。。。很少用字典。。我一般用電子字典。。而且都會把這些詞加quote="狼王白牙"]?quot;]你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物[/quote]
貌似我都沒咋看啊。。。光明之淚倒是看完了。。還有結界師看到小限死掉。。。



> 你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食


沒課的時候我基本上會這樣。。。



> 你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的


我都不知道。。。囧



> 你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色


我用的破解版。。。不過仍然不會畫畫。。。



> 你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色


對這遊戲沒有天份。。。第3關就打不過去了啊囧



> 你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」


能用電腦我基本不用電視。。。電腦比電視方便。。。



> 你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字


我兩項都做不到。。。。ORZ



> 有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察


我會去侵犯他XD



> 你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族


這個當然。。ORC除外啦囧



> 你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」


我一般叫窩。。。



> 你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子


呃。。結界師的主角是小限！XD

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏...
我到現在看比賽沒看到吉祥物過...

你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋
恩...沒有

你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字
英漢字典本來就沒用不是媽?

你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物
變型金剛沒看 七龍珠打發時間

你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食
要上課 沒辦法

你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的
兩個我都不知道

你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色
沒買 不過我也不會畫(心痛)

你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色
索尼克沒興趣 提爾斯好可愛

你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」
低史咖撥利平常會看 在那些新聞只報鳥東西的時候才會轉 其他時間也少看電視

你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字
管他中國幾個省 甘我屁事  獸人畫家沒有接觸過 不認識

有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察
呃....不會

你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族
我玩WOW選的是牛牛耶... 其他遊戲沒玩過有獸人的...

你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」
我住的地方沒有名子 也沒想過要稱他做什麼

你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子
沒看過 不知道

(從國外翻譯的跟我掰的都有,歡迎大家繼續掰....)

面對有敵意的對象會向他低吼
沒有(汗...)

看到月亮會想嗥叫
沒有...

看到異性對象會去觀察他是否發情
沒.....

會用各種方式設下自己勢力範圍的警告
呃....是指尿尿嗎?(謎: 你在想啥?)

遇到岔路會選擇靠近森林的路
沒遇到過- -"

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

> 當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏...
> 
> 
> 你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」
> 
> 你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族


總共符合的有2個選項

1.動物星球頻道佔95%寵物當家佔5%，因為寵物當家報的都是人類飼養的不像動物星球頻道幾乎都是野生的

2.可是大部分的都是只有人類可以選阿 囧

----------


## 迺嘕

> 當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏...


倒是不會... 但是會選吉祥物比較順眼的




> 你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋


會很熱吧 XD 但對有動物圖案的東西都會有興趣




> 你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字


我是英文人才...




> 你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物


七龍珠看了N百次之後還是會膩 變形金剛未看過




> 你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食


有那麼點接近 XD

[quote="狼王白牙"]你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的

我都沒看過(汗)




> 你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色


喜歡著色 但我只會用小畫家(狂汗)




> 你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色


未看過




> 你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」


我比較喜歡看卡通頻道(被埋




> 你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字


完全不行(汗)




> 有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察


還沒嘗試過(羞




> 你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族


獸人大好啊!(不過還是會看外型做得如何來決定)




> 你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」


倒不會




> 你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子


這是啥 囧





> (從國外翻譯的跟我掰的都有,歡迎大家繼續掰....)

----------


## 極地尋找

當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏... 

我不看棒球比賽的...

你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋 

都沒穿過的說=3=

你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字 

會,馬上買過本

你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物 

都不愛

你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食 

只有星期六,日會

你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的 

都沒看過.....

你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色 

Photoshop是什麼阿  :狐狸疑惑:  

你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色 

2個都喜歡

你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」 

不會

你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字 

2樣都不記得(_ _)"

有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察 

不知道  (因為沒有這種經驗==")

你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族 

不會  (看看哪個族比較好,就選哪個0v0)

你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」 

不會

你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子 

「十二國記」???? 這是什麼阿==?

----------


## tsume

當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏... 嗯...我不看棒球,但如果吉祥物是狼的話一定+1~~

你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋 沒ㄝ......

你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字 老實說我也不知道這些字是甚麼意思......

你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物 沒看兩者,但的確會為這理由去看某電影或動畫~~

你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食 假日的話...有可能

你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的 嗯...是誰呢......

你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色 +1~~~

你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色 其實我是喜歡Sonic...

你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」 動物星球+1~~, 寵物當家則沒看

你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字 嗯...樂園的人算嗎?

有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察 還是找警察......

你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族 一定的一定的^^

你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」 我只叫我房間為"巢"~~

你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子 這是甚麼?能吃嗎??

當你看完電影"DOG STRIKER"後，你會想被裡面狼人的爪子抓一下 沒看過......

你玩魔獸爭霸時只選Orc,玩深襚幻想升到90級的時候會故意轉職成狼人 沒完WOW,但如果能轉狼人一定轉^^

你買了PS2只因為你想玩獸人格鬥IV, 買了XBox只為了玩獸人格鬥Extreme +1~~+1啊!!!!!

你玩星海爭霸時從不選該死的人類及天殺的神族,但你蟲族從來沒有輸過 本人星海很爛...神族跟蟲族的愛好度對我是一樣,最討厭人類~~

你會在遊戲中故意變成無敵，然後被獸人攻擊嗎？ 嗯...我是會故意被打死~~

看見一本有動物名稱的書(如sea wolf,smile of a wolf)就會想都不想就拿下來看嗎？ +1阿~~

你聽到一個陌生的名詞,第一個反應是「那個是啥? 能吃嗎?」 不知道,這句話能吃嗎?

你看見認識的人開車從旁邊經過,你會用腳去追那台車 幹嘛追="=??

你房間及客廳裡掛的畫是從furbid上標到的 furbid?能吃嗎?

別人在找花瓶時,你在Yahoo or eBay搜尋恐龍或狼人模型 會,但不常上

你的英文明明超級苦手,你的抽屜裡卻有FurNation Magazine原文雜誌 本人英文還算不錯(*被打*),furnation又是能吃的東西嗎?

喜歡被朋友搔頭或搔下巴，並露出愉快的表情 敢的話我咬你 ==+

在路上看到動物會目不轉睛直到頭沒辦法再轉過去 若是哈士奇或狼犬~~

惱羞成怒的時候會由喉嚨發出低吼，接著開始亂吠 脾氣太好,不常生氣......

對不喜歡的朋友或同學會說:喵的死人類... 有時...會~~

會試著跟不認識的動物溝通...但如果您的種族是狼或者虎之類的話...動物們通常會想辦法避開你 不太懂問題...但有曾跟動物說過話(可是他們都不鳥我......)

洗完澡.從頭到屁股搖動甩乾身體. 用毛巾...

躺著的時候腳會曲成Z字型. 沒注意,但都跟動物躺的方式一樣,我想......

吃肉的時候.會儘可能的把骨頭也啃碎吃掉. 我只吃軟骨~~

心情好的時候會想狂奔. 我會轉圈圈到頭暈站不起來@@~~

其實不會說很怕癢. 我超怕......

無法拒絕動物為主題的電影. 狼的話+1

你會習慣性的先聞一下你要吃的東西. 直接吃了,食物是用來吃的嘛XD

房間有動物絨毛玩具或擺設. 目前只有模型

無聊時會拿原子筆或吸管磨牙，有時還會吃吃看自己的手好不好吃。 不會磨牙,但流血時會吸~~

打哈欠時牙齒一定露的很出來。 我都遮很好~~

臉養的時候會用手脕磨蹭。 反正癢也沒辦法嘛~~

神龍之謎裡面的主角當然是克洛克達因,小呆跟何布算哪根蔥 這又是甚麼="=??

你希望看到機械獸打敗無敵鐵金剛或蓋特機器人 +1~~

你小的時候不收集模型玩具,因為買不到機械獸模型 嗚...小時的痛苦記憶......

你的帳號跟密碼特別好猜..因為總是.... 我得還滿多元的,但自己常常卻記不起來......

看到月圓時會有想要嚎叫的衝動 月亮太美了會入迷阿~~~

在連結中跟動物(or獸)有關的連結遠比一般網站多 獸的資源太少...唉......

對肉類有特別的偏好 海鮮算嗎?

逛街看到喜歡的動物圖案衣服就會先衝進那家店再說. +1阿~~~

逛街時，有動物出現在視線之內注意力一定放在動物身上 同上某題,如果是哈士奇或狼犬

會習慣性地做揮爪動作 朋友都被我嚇到~~

玩Diablo暗黑破壞神只用德魯依，而且一定要帶狼散步 這是一定要的啦!!!!!

玩某家網路遊戲的原因是因為可以騎狼或擁有狼寵~我想會~~

你可能覺得自己的體毛(包含胸毛腹毛背毛跟汗毛)長的不夠長不夠保暖 不會...我討厭體毛......

你可能不會按時修剪指甲是因為指甲算是你的生命 我恨剪指甲......

你可能會因為某些東西礙到你的路就用異常驚獸的身法來越過那些東西 別人用繞得我就非要用跳的~~

你可能不喜歡吃熟肉是因為你對生肉才有好感 我不想拉肚子......

你可能只在秋天會想要發情而且連前戲都不給對方 愛情跟我沒關係

你可能只想要某樣東西但卻不會用正常且間接的手法 還是會花錢

你可能會想要用冷水洗澡不是因為沒有熱水或天氣太熱 堅持熱水

洗澡時你只用手刷自己的身體 手比較方便阿~

睡覺時可能是趴著且頭偏一邊靠在某隻手上睡還有雙腳會變成N放在左或右邊 會的,不過大部分都是趴著,不然我睡不著

你可能會想舔自己的腳趾是因為你覺得很癢 我覺得很噁...

你可能會因為獸而放棄你自己很重要的東西 不會...對不起......

你可能會把除了你的愛人之外的愛交給獸 家人朋友對我跟獸一樣重要

你平常時會用四腳爬行嗎 我承認我會......

如果你聽到某某某或一群人在討論獸的話題，但內容立場卻是極端的對立面，或許會破壞你忍受的底——你會不擇手段OVER掉他們嗎？用甚麼手段呢？ 會有如此慾望......當然是咬死他們

你也許會故意去森林狼嚎....... 家旁沒森林阿......

你會不斷上樂園 紅心命中~~

你覺得哺乳類動物任何時候也可以很萌 要看囉~~

你喜歡有關獸人的一切(好像是必然的) lol

當你想殺人的時候會用舌頭測試牙齒跟指甲的尖銳程度 我會不自覺咬指甲和摸牙齒~~

當你前面有強化玻璃牆或落地窗的時候會用手去拍 我只會摸

當你一個人在家或孤單的時候會會發出嗚～嗚的聲音 這時應該是最開心的時候吧~~?

你討厭火嗎? 有時喜歡有時不喜歡


呼...好多阿@@~~

我也來幾個好了~~
*你喜歡血嗎?   (我超愛~~)
*打架決不用工具,堅持肉搏戰?   (我是不打架...)
*你跟家人間會有特殊的動物性互動?   (我姐超愛咬我~~有時我覺得她更像獸@@~~)
*吃飯不用餐具?   (舌頭是萬能的XD)
*上完廁所不洗手?   (我愛乾淨所以會洗很久)

先這些吧~~

----------


## 十

很長…
終於完成了
問題好像不停答也答不完似的…


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏... 
–在下從不看球賽啦
　但還是會因為球隊的名字包含獸名而增加在下對該球隊的好感

你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋 
–在下沒有獸服，但有也不會在家中穿
　獸服當然要在特殊場合才能穿啊！這才顯得獸服的珍貴！此外穿了獸服會很熱
　另外在下都不穿拖鞋的說

你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字 
–對！
　此外在下也認為「和語字典」、「和英字典」和「和漢字典」是廢物
　「」、「」、「」、「」等都找不到
　雖就這些擬聲字找不到是當然的

你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物 
–很遺憾！這些在下從沒看過
　但在下會因為看上了一個獸人而去看一套動畫或玩一隻遊戲
　在下也會因一首含與獸相關的字的歌名而愛上一首歌

你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食 
–這是在暑假才出現的生活模式　(轟)

你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的
–導演在下不會留意，在下倒會留意為獸及獸人角色配音的聲優名稱 

你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色 
–在下沒有Photoshop，但在下將會為了畫獸(人)而購入Photoshop、繪圖版等

你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色
–這也算是啦

你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」
–這兩個頻道在下家的電視也收看不到

你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字
–在下會記獸人畫家的名字，但不知有沒有三十五個
　中國…在下只記得三個直轄市及兩個特別行政區的名字　(轟)

有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察 
–在下很清楚地知道在下的靈魂所佔據的軀體是屬性甚麼生物的…

你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族 
–當然！可選獸人角色的話在下必定會選獸人角色

你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」
–在下稱在下的家為「獸穴」！ 

你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子
–「十二國記」是啥？能吃嗎？　(汗)

當你看完電影"DOG STRIKER"後，你會想被裡面狼人的爪子抓一下
–在下本是狼，不用被抓

你玩魔獸爭霸時只選Orc,玩深襚幻想升到90級的時候會故意轉職成狼人 
–雖然未曾玩過，但我想在下還是會為了轉職成狼人而升到90級

你買了PS2只因為你想玩獸人格鬥IV, 買了XBox只為了玩獸人格鬥Extreme
–近似啦～都是為了玩有獸的遊戲 

你玩星海爭霸時從不選該死的人類及天殺的神族,但你蟲族從來沒有輸過
–這個未玩過…

看見一本有動物名稱的書(如sea wolf,smile of a wolf)就會想都不想就拿下來看嗎？
–對

你聽到一個陌生的名詞,第一個反應是「那個是啥? 能吃嗎?」 
–完全命中！

你看見認識的人開車從旁邊經過,你會用腳去追那台車 
–打電話給他不是更好嗎？

你房間及客廳裡掛的畫是從furbid上標到的 
–furbid是啥？能吃嗎？

別人在找花瓶時,你在Yahoo or eBay搜尋恐龍或狼人模型
–通常都找不到啦…

你的英文明明超級苦手,你的抽屜裡卻有FurNation Magazine原文雜誌
–在下還是日語苦手時，已經有很多與獸有關的日語書籍

喜歡被朋友搔頭或搔下巴，並露出愉快的表情
–在下不排除有此可能性

在路上看到動物會目不轉睛直到頭沒辦法再轉過去 
–會將注意力放在動物身上 ，但還是會留意身邊的狀況

惱羞成怒的時候會由喉嚨發出低吼，接著開始亂吠 
–在下會怒叫，但未至於亂吠 

對不喜歡的朋友或同學會說:喵的死人類...
–心內會這樣想，但不會說出來

會試著跟不認識的動物溝通...但如果您的種族是狼或者虎之類的話...動物們通常會想辦法避開你
–溝通是會的，還會拿出相機拍照

洗完澡.從頭到屁股搖動甩乾身體
–用毛巾抹乾比較實際

躺著的時候腳會曲成Z字型
–這樣會腳痺啊…

吃肉的時候.會儘可能的把骨頭也啃碎吃掉
–軟骨是會啃的，硬骨還是免了

心情好的時候會想狂奔
–心情好得過份時在下會輕微失控啦

喜歡用嘴巴做事
–看場合吧

其實不會說很怕癢
–這個嘛…在下很怕癢

無法拒絕動物為主題的電影
–部份吧

你會習慣性的先聞一下你要吃的東西
–一般而言未開始進食時食物的氣味已傳入鼻內吧
　但還是會習慣性的聞一聞

房間有動物絨毛玩具或擺設
–有！很多！

無聊時會拿原子筆或吸管磨牙，有時還會吃吃看自己的手好不好吃。
–前者是會的
　後者嘛…人類的身軀不會好吃吧…

打呵欠時牙齒一定露的很出來。
– 沒看過自己打呵欠的樣子

臉養的時候會用手腕磨蹭。
–這個又中了

神龍之謎裡面的主角當然是克洛克達因,小呆跟何布算哪根蔥
–「神龍之謎」是啥？能吃嗎？

你希望看到機械獸打敗無敵鐵金剛或蓋特機器人 
–對！為何獸人總是奸角　(怒吼！)

同上,你小的時候不收集模型玩具,因為買不到機械獸模型 
–獸穴沒空間放…

你的帳號跟密碼特別好猜..因為總是.... 
–在下的密碼總是與獸有關的…閣下喜歡的可以猜猜看

看到月圓時會有想要嚎叫的衝動
–對，看到月圓會特別興奮就是了

在連結中跟動物及獸有關的連結遠比一般網站多 
–我的最愛中約有七成的連結是與獸有關吧

對肉類有特別的偏好
–這點不否認

逛街看到喜歡的動物圖案衣服就會先衝進那家店再說
–對！會先問問價錢，下回帶足夠金錢來買

會習慣性地做揮爪動作（像是犬夜叉的散魂鐵爪） 
–在發白日夢時會無意中揮爪

玩Diablo暗黑破壞神只用德魯依，而且一定要帶狼散步 
–這個能吃嗎？

玩某家網路遊戲的原因是因為可以騎狼或擁有狼寵~ 
–應該說︰玩某些遊戲的原因是因為能選獸(人)

你可能覺得自己的體毛(包含胸毛腹毛背毛跟汗毛)長的不夠長不夠保暖 
–不會，因為在下很怕熱

你可能不會按時修剪指甲是因為指甲算是你的生命
–也許吧

你可能會因為某些東西礙到你的路就用異常驚獸的身法來越過那些東西 
–用普通的方法避過就行了…沒必要太引人注目

你可能不喜歡吃熟肉是因為你對生肉才有好感
–在下承認在下比較喜歡吃生肉，但也不討厭熟肉

你可能只在秋天會想要發情而且連前戲都不給對方 
–發情在甚麼時候也會啊　(轟)

你可能只想要某樣東西但卻不會用正常且間接的手法 
–用正常且直接的手法便行了

你可能會想要用冷水洗澡不是因為沒有熱水或天氣太熱 
–還是暖水較好

洗澡時你只用手刷自己的身體 
–對

睡覺時可能是趴著且頭偏一邊靠在某隻手上睡還有雙腳會變成N放在左或右邊 
–有時會

你可能會想舔自己的腳趾是因為你覺得很癢 
–這點當然不會…
　而且太高難度吧

你可能會因為獸而放棄你自己很重要的東西 
–已經放棄了不少重要的東西喔

你可能會把除了你的愛人之外的愛交給獸
–在下的「愛人」是獸！

你平常時會用四腳爬行嗎
–不會，效率不高

你也許會故意去森林狼嚎....... 
–森林在哪？

你會不斷上樂園 
–命中

你覺得哺乳類動物任何時候也可以很萌 
–當然也會有不萌的時候了

你喜歡有關獸人的一切
–說不了一切，但絕大部份都喜歡

不喜歡修剪指甲，因為會少一樣武器
–反甲會很麻煩的說

當你想殺人的時候會用舌頭測試牙齒跟指甲的尖銳程度
–在下比較在意身旁有甚麼物件可當作武器

當你前面有強化玻璃牆或落地窗的時候會用手去拍 
–輕拍是會的

當你一個人在家或孤單的時候會會發出嗚～嗚的聲音
–一個人的時候感嘆會較多吧

看到異性對象會去觀察他是否發情 
–在下對人類沒興趣

會用各種方式設下自己勢力範圍的警告 
–這題無視

遇到岔路會選擇靠近森林的路 
–這點不否認

你喜歡血嗎？
–喜歡

打架用牙齒和手
–打架當然用手拿武器啦

你跟家人間會有特殊的動物性互動？
–不會

吃飯不用餐具？
–不用餐具怎麼吃…

上完廁所不洗手？
–當然會洗

----------


## tsume

把打架那題改一下

**打架決不用工具,堅持肉搏戰?*

這樣應該比較好

----------


## 蒼天的洛爾

當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏... 

懶得看棒球

你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋 

沒有耶

可是一直想要自己動手做龍的布偶裝...

你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字 

呃，我是新手

那是什麼意思啊(炸)

你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物 

以前吧

小時候會

你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食 

我的生活環境不允許我這麼做(淚)

不過我是晝出型的=~=a

你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的 

我不常看電影orz

你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色 

沒買，但是是為了左邊那龍圖案去學PS的 

你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色 

會注意 還不到喜歡的程度

你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」 

呃=~="中了

你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字 

這...因為我剛知道這世界上也有跟我一樣的獸人控

所以對這方面還沒有開始接觸

有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察 

呃

低吼警告他 然後撲上去咬他(炸)

你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族 

嗯啊

完美世界(拇指)

你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」 

呃...洛洛龍窩啊...(炸)

你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子 

沒看過

當你看完電影"DOG STRIKER"後，你會想被裡面狼人的爪子抓一下 

沒看過

你玩魔獸爭霸時只選Orc,玩深襚幻想升到90級的時候會故意轉職成狼人 

嗯啊，不過深邃我還沒90就倒了(淚)

你買了PS2只因為你想玩獸人格鬥IV, 買了XBox只為了玩獸人格鬥Extreme 

也還好耶

但是心裡一直有懸念要買就是

你玩星海爭霸時從不選該死的人類及天殺的神族,但你蟲族從來沒有輸過 

沒玩過

但是想玩蟲族

看見一本有動物名稱的書(如sea wolf,smile of a wolf)就會想都不想就拿下來看嗎？ 

=~="呃，對...

你聽到一個陌生的名詞,第一個反應是「那個是啥? 能吃嗎?」 

什麼鬼!?

你看見認識的人開車從旁邊經過,你會用腳去追那台車 

並不會，龍都是用飛的(炸) 

你房間及客廳裡掛的畫是從furbid上標到的 

不知道耶，那是什麼地方啊

別人在找花瓶時,你在Yahoo or eBay搜尋恐龍或狼人模型 

有找過...(炸)

你的英文明明超級苦手,你的抽屜裡卻有FurNation Magazine原文雜誌 

呃，那是什麼？

喜歡被朋友搔頭或搔下巴，並露出愉快的表情 

不會是朋友...是比朋友更親密的...某種關係(謎)

=~=

在路上看到動物會目不轉睛直到頭沒辦法再轉過去 

會是會啦，但沒有那麼誇張

惱羞成怒的時候會由喉嚨發出低吼，接著開始亂吠 

會低吼，陌生人靠近會，警戒的時候也會

不會吠，直接瞪他放龍威啊(炸)

龍威沒用就撲上去咬他(再炸) 

對不喜歡的朋友或同學會說:喵的死人類... 

心想：你們這些人類... 

會試著跟不認識的動物溝通...但如果您的種族是狼或者虎之類的話...動物們通常會想辦法避開你 

我有自學過動物心理學... 

洗完澡.從頭到屁股搖動甩乾身體 

淋雨的時候會甩頭把水甩掉(炸)

躺著的時候腳會曲成Z字型 

會

吃肉的時候.會儘可能的把骨頭也啃碎吃掉 

會，咬不斷就啃著玩(炸) 

心情好的時候會想狂奔 

會...嘎嘎亂叫(炸) 

喜歡用嘴巴做事 

我覺得嘴巴是方便又好用的第三隻手...(謎)

其實不會說很怕癢 

超怕，所以敏都點很高撐迴避率(炸)

無法拒絕動物為主題的電影 

不喜歡看電影

你會習慣性的先聞一下你要吃的東西 

呃...這樣很奇怪嗎?(炸)

房間有動物絨毛玩具或擺設 

有一堆...

無聊時會拿原子筆或吸管磨牙，有時還會吃吃看自己的手好不好吃。 

這倒不會，但是有咬吸管的習慣

打呵欠時牙齒一定露的很出來。 

對啊你怎麼知道(炸)

臉養的時候會用手腕磨蹭。 

不會

神龍之謎裡面的主角當然是克洛克達因,小呆跟何布算哪根蔥 

沒看過 

你希望看到機械獸打敗無敵鐵金剛或蓋特機器人 

嗯啊這樣很好啊(炸) 

同上,你小的時候不收集模型玩具,因為買不到機械獸模型 

有好不好 鋼鐵神兵BT'X!!(炸)

你的帳號跟密碼特別好猜..因為總是.... 

這就沒有哩 

看到月圓時會有想要嚎叫的衝動 

不會，我是龍啊

倒是看到金幣眼睛會發光... 

我是愛收集金幣的龍(炸)

在連結中跟動物及獸有關的連結遠比一般網站多 

還好耶 

對肉類有特別的偏好 

我愛肉!!!(吶喊) 

逛街看到喜歡的動物圖案衣服就會先衝進那家店再說 

會進去，不一定會買 

會習慣性地做揮爪動作（像是犬夜叉的散魂鐵爪） 

不會 

玩Diablo暗黑破壞神只用德魯依，而且一定要帶狼散步 

一開始玩是玩德魯依沒錯

但是後來知道亞馬威就玩亞馬遜了(炸) 

玩某家網路遊戲的原因是因為可以騎狼或擁有狼寵~ 

這倒不會 

你可能覺得自己的體毛(包含胸毛腹毛背毛跟汗毛)長的不夠長不夠保暖 

冬天的時候會這麼想

但是我發現我會換毛耶

夏天毛會比較短(炸) 

你可能不會按時修剪指甲是因為指甲算是你的生命 

自從學空手道之後就不用爪子了(炸)

而且根據空手道規定是一定要剪的

你可能會因為某些東西礙到你的路就用異常驚獸的身法來越過那些東西 

跳啊！飛躍吧！(被揍)

你可能不喜歡吃熟肉是因為你對生肉才有好感 

都喜歡 

你可能只在秋天會想要發情而且連前戲都不給對方 

這就沒有 

你可能只想要某樣東西但卻不會用正常且間接的手法 

也沒有

你可能會想要用冷水洗澡不是因為沒有熱水或天氣太熱 

不會 

洗澡時你只用手刷自己的身體 

不會，這樣很難刷乾淨(炸) 

睡覺時可能是趴著且頭偏一邊靠在某隻手上睡還有雙腳會變成N放在左或右邊 

有時候會

你可能會想舔自己的腳趾是因為你覺得很癢 

不會

你可能會因為獸而放棄你自己很重要的東西 

嗯...(嘆) 

你可能會把除了你的愛人之外的愛交給獸 

對...我完美世界的萌萌老虎頭啊!!(炸) 

你平常時會用四腳爬行嗎 

偶爾會墊起腳駝背走路

你也許會故意去森林狼嚎....... 

不會，我是龍

你會不斷上樂園 

=~="因為有同伴吧

你覺得哺乳類動物任何時候也可以很萌 

嗯，對 

你喜歡有關獸人的一切 

目前在我腦中的一切都還蠻喜歡的 

不喜歡修剪指甲，因為會少一樣武器 

上面解釋過了

當你想殺人的時候會用舌頭測試牙齒跟指甲的尖銳程度 

不會，直接撲上去咬他

龍都是很有自信的(炸) 

當你前面有強化玻璃牆或落地窗的時候會用手去拍 

會戳

拍了怕破...(炸)

當你一個人在家或孤單的時候會會發出嗚～嗚的聲音 

跟某人乞憐的時候會

可惜現在已經...(淚) 

看到異性對象會去觀察他是否發情 

不會 

會用各種方式設下自己勢力範圍的警告 

有耶... 

遇到岔路會選擇靠近森林的路 

靠近山脈或湖泊(即答) 

你喜歡血嗎？ 

不討厭

打架用牙齒和手 

用空手道(炸) 

你跟家人間會有特殊的動物性互動？ 

偶爾

吃飯不用餐具？ 

這是不被允許的

不過手扒雞例外(心) 

上完廁所不洗手？ 

哪可能

--

好多啊...(暈)

----------


## 魔啦茲雷

我就是這樣的回答

    ●當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏... 
我對棒球沒興趣…不會去看不確定誰就羸
●你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋 
平常不會穿…
●你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字 
不會去查…
●你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物 
小時候看過好幾遍的沒有獸人就不看
●你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食 
晚上不出去吃飯的
●你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的 
星際大戰我小時候有點印象不再看，歷險小恐龍我只看過電影，現在沒去看 ，不過我沒看過是誰導演的
●你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色 
沒買，上課的老師送我們用PS軟體來畫圖
●你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色 
只是好玩會玩~因不管怎地方一直跑對身體不錯說感覺好羨慕啊
●你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」 
有時會去看
●你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字 
只跟熟人會記住，跟不熟的人不會記住的
●有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察 
從來沒遇到啊
●你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族 
玩魔獸世界當然是牛頭人，是完美世界選虎人
●你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」 
沒想到會自己的地方叫巢穴啊
●你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子
只看過一點就不看
△你玩魔獸爭霸時只選Orc,玩深襚幻想升到90級的時候會故意轉職成狼人 
沒玩過
△你買了PS2只因為你想玩獸人格鬥IV, 買了XBox只為了玩獸人格鬥Extreme 
只玩過ＰＳ的獸人格鬥
△你玩星海爭霸時從不選該死的人類及天殺的神族,但你蟲族從來沒有輸過
沒玩過
△你聽到一個陌生的名詞,第一個反應是「那個是啥? 能吃嗎?」 
會出反應說咦？或嗯？
△你看見認識的人開車從旁邊經過,你會用腳去追那台車 
為何會追啊？感覺好白痴啊
△你房間及客廳裡掛的畫是從furbid上標到的 
自己畫出的
△別人在找花瓶時,你在Yahoo or eBay搜尋恐龍或狼人模型 
沒錯
△你的英文明明超級苦手,你的抽屜裡卻有FurNation Magazine原文雜誌
我對英文不行，只懂一點點
△神龍之謎裡面的主角當然是克洛克達因,小呆跟何布算哪根蔥 
喜歡看黑豹人會看
△你希望看到機械獸打敗無敵鐵金剛或蓋特機器人 
這機械獸的樣子我不喜歡一點不像恐龍的，不過蓋特機器人出現敵人有像恐龍人很不錯說可惜是人類的敵人
△同上,你小的時候不收集模型玩具,因為買不到機械獸模型 
是的，現在收集不少就夠了不再買的，仔細想看看為了模型才買不少結果沒地方可擺

----------


## 克克羅斯

當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏...
我不看棒球這類的運動節目

你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋
我媽會問我東西哪來的

你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字
我會先把字典丟到火爐去當燃料

你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物
沒錯-ˇ-

你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食
不會 目前是高中三年級的學生 要拼四技二專了= =

你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的
其實我都不知道耶- -

你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色
不會繪畫.......所以買了等於放著發霉- -

你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色
沒錯!!他很可愛耶

你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」
姆.....我不看寫實獸 我看的是萌萌獸 卡通獸

你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字
可是我記住的都是日文的獸人畫家阿

有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察
我會.....從旁邊拿出自己的防衛武器瞬間往他頭上巴下去

你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族
是的.....這正是我最長做的
你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」
巢穴喔....雜亂無章算嗎?

你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子
沒在看- -

(從國外翻譯的跟我掰的都有,歡迎大家繼續掰....)[/quote]

----------


## Red.K熾仔

唉...怎麼沒獸接呢？

那小獸來試試看好了

1.你不曾去高級餐館，因為比起餐桌禮儀你更在乎能否豪邁的進食

2.你喜歡咬東咬西，因為你習慣把嘴巴當作第三隻手用

3.比起人類，你反而比較喜歡跟動物們稱兄道弟

4.你不知道某些地區的角頭老大是誰，可是卻很清楚這是哪個動物的勢力範圍

5.被油漆潑到的第一個反應不是大叫，而是拼命甩動身體

6.一般人被摸頭會感覺像被侮辱，可是你卻覺得很愉快

7.吃東西之前都習慣先聞一聞，不是因為怕不新鮮，而是你想確認裡面的生物
斷氣了沒

8.九把刀系列作品裡面你偏愛看"狼嚎"

9.明明有更好的方式可以打開郵寄包裹，可是你總喜歡用嘴巴咬開

10.你對翡翠森林、貓的報恩動畫的印象勝過涼宮春日、灼眼的夏娜

12.你並不喜歡玩MonsterHunter系列遊戲，因為裡面都是獵獸情節

----------


## 白狼 小舞

小狼我有以下的行為

1.在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)
2.不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的
3.打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」
4.玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族
5.在Yahoo or eBay搜尋狼物
6.看見有動物名稱的書就會想都不想就拿下來看
7.其他行為有關個狼隱私不便透露  :wuffer_thpt:  
話說回來 雪地靈犬(Balto) 的導演也是史帝芬史匹柏

----------


## 小樂

1.你不曾去高級餐館，因為比起餐桌禮儀你更在乎能否豪邁的進食 我吃東西時蠻優雅的...

2.你喜歡咬東咬西，因為你習慣把嘴巴當作第三隻手用 不會吶...不過偶爾會舔自己 (?!

3.比起人類，你反而比較喜歡跟動物們稱兄道弟 幾乎每天都和隔壁的狗狗講話(每次都至少1~2小時)  ..在學校從不超過5句  

4.你不知道某些地區的角頭老大是誰，可是卻很清楚這是哪個動物的勢力範圍  不會注意吶~ 不過看到流浪的動物都會飛撲過去XD

5.被油漆潑到的第一個反應不是大叫，而是拼命甩動身體 我會馬上宰了那個潑油漆的 = =+

6.一般人被摸頭會感覺像被侮辱，可是你卻覺得很愉快 會會~我很喜歡撒嬌 XD

7.吃東西之前都習慣先聞一聞，不是因為怕不新鮮，而是你想確認裡面的生物 斷氣了沒  我只會先含淚可憐牠....  然後吃掉！　（喂！

8.九把刀系列作品裡面你偏愛看"狼嚎" 大概看了上百次有了..  幾乎能背出來了XD  其他的作品都沒啥興趣..

9.明明有更好的方式可以打開郵寄包裹，可是你總喜歡用嘴巴咬開 很想試看看 ~  可惜沒收到包裹過.. (泣

10.你對翡翠森林、貓的報恩動畫的印象勝過涼宮春日、灼眼的夏娜 我很喜歡翡翠森林 ~ 貓的報恩還好而已  後面2個是啥？吃的嗎？

12.你並不喜歡玩MonsterHunter系列遊戲，因為裡面都是獵獸情節這啥？也是吃的嗎？好吃嗎？

----------


## 狼佐

把問題集中起來回答XD~


1.你不曾去高級餐館，因為比起餐桌禮儀你更在乎能否豪邁的進食 
我去過，但我非常在乎後者。（尤其是吃肉類的時候…
2.你喜歡咬東咬西，因為你習慣把嘴巴當作第三隻手用 
對XD
3.比起人類，你反而比較喜歡跟動物們稱兄道弟 
人類動物皆可，不過常因為跟動物說話而被朋友罵神經病。
4.你不知道某些地區的角頭老大是誰，可是卻很清楚這是哪個動物的勢力範圍 
是的，我們社區哪個地方是哪隻狗的勢力範圍我都知道。
5.被油漆潑到的第一個反應不是大叫，而是拼命甩動身體 
我沒被油漆潑過…不過被水潑到的反應是這樣。
6.一般人被摸頭會感覺像被侮辱，可是你卻覺得很愉快 我喜歡給人家摸頭，如果有人摸我頭我會有想要搖尾巴的感覺=W=
7.吃東西之前都習慣先聞一聞，不是因為怕不新鮮，而是你想確認裡面的生物 
斷氣了沒 我會先聞，但是只是為了確認是什麼味道。
8.九把刀系列作品裡面你偏愛看"狼嚎" Yes！他的其他系列我一點興趣也沒有。
9.明明有更好的方式可以打開郵寄包裹，可是你總喜歡用嘴巴咬開 
這…因為紙箱的味道不太好，膠帶又難咬，基本上我是用正常方式開XD
10.你對翡翠森林、貓的報恩動畫的印象勝過涼宮春日、灼眼的夏娜 
對，狼與羊的劇情我到現在還回味無窮。
12.你並不喜歡玩MonsterHunter系列遊戲，因為裡面都是獵獸情節不太懂這個遊戲…
當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏... 對，我是看吉祥物才選隊加油。
你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋 
我在家穿著熊掌形狀的脫鞋XD
你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字 基本上是因為我英文很爛（被巴
你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物 
是，而且以前很愛看某3D動畫，百變金剛，也是因為裡面的動物都會說話。
你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食 
我晚上精神好，白天都睡很晚。
你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的 兩個都不知道XD但是愛看後者勝於前者，而且我只有看過後者。
你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色 沒錯，還特別去找了PS的教學書,只是想畫獸人。
你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色 
我喜歡紅色那隻。
你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」 
沒錯！
你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字 對XD
有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察 目前沒有被侵犯過（？）
你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族 
只要有獸人，就會選，一點都不需要考慮。
你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」 我都說是「窩」　。
你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子話說我沒看過這個｜｜｜

還蠻多符合的，耶～我也是一份子Q口Q(滅)

----------


## 弒犬

我嗎??
1.喜歡被摸頭
2.跟動物說話尤其是狗跟貓
3.看到食物一定都聞一聞吃到肉都不管其他人就狼吞虎嚥
4.有時感覺用手拿東西好麻煩不想拿就會想用咬的好了
5.吃到一些像有一點嚼勁的東西就會想一直咬不可吃的也有像塑膠吸管
6.沒事就懶懶的
7.我喜歡看動物星球頻道尤其是介紹犬科動物的時候
8.每天睡到快下午晚上比較有經神
9.線上遊戲看到受人就選
10.看到月亮會想來一個犬嚎
11.用咬的會比拆信刀好用
12.爬樓梯原本是2隻腳爬到頂樓時是四肢並用我爬七星山是山下到山上都是用爬的
13.受傷時習慣用舌頭舔傷口

----------


## 雪之龍

當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏... 
不會耶....

你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋 
不會耶...

你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字 
不會耶...

你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物 
也不會耶....但只有看到獸人變形過程時...我才會刻意去找那部電影...

你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食 
很少這麼作...

你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的 
兩部電影.卡通的導演都不知道...

你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色 
不會耶...

你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色 
我喜歡裡面的Tails(查爾斯) 一隻褐色的狐狸

你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」 
不會耶...我對動物頻道沒有興趣

你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字 
我記憶性很差...= =背不起來...

有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察 
應該不太可能...

你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族 
對...如果有這個種族的話...我一訂會選的...

你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」 
不會耶...

你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子
沒有聽過「十二國記」的故事...

----------


## 祤河。劍攸

當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏... 
很少看球賽呢...不過如果有看 應該還是會以吉祥物判斷喔XD

你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋 
以前有穿過皮卡丘的拖鞋...不過現在沒了 
至於獸服...家裡沒有><"超想去買的說0.0... 

你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字 
對!!!!!!那啥爛字典  燒一燒算了XD

你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物 
恩...七龍珠有看過一點  只是覺得龍帥而已0.0 變形金剛...是覺得金剛很酷 (炸)

你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食 
是很想要...不過上課期間 那是不可能的...(轟)
不過小狼我倒是越晚就越有精神XD

你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的 
很少在意導演耶...不過知道裡面的角色拉...(這不是廢話嗎XD"

你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色 
呃... Photoshop? 沒聽過...0...0"  

你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色 
差不多XD 不過索尼也很不錯呀...(炸

你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」 
對對XD!!! 打開後都先轉動物星球頻道 不過接下來都會轉卡通...XD""

你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字 
挖勒...我記得中國有多少省耶...不過獸人畫家多多少少記得一點...

有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察 
XD 也許哦 (炸)

你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族 
對~!! 每次小狼我選的種族都是獸人的XD

你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」 
恩...這道沒想過呢  下次可以試試看XD

你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子 
呃....十二國記? 沒聽過= ="

當你看完電影"DOG STRIKER"後，你會想被裡面狼人的爪子抓一下 
可以跟他互抓嘛? XD

你玩魔獸爭霸時只選Orc,玩深襚幻想升到90級的時候會故意轉職成狼人 
魔獸爭霸有XD~ 不過深邃幻想是啥....

你買了PS2只因為你想玩獸人格鬥IV, 買了XBox只為了玩獸人格鬥Extreme 
><" 沒錢買

你玩星海爭霸時從不選該死的人類及天殺的神族,但你蟲族從來沒有輸過 
沒玩過...聽我哥說不錯玩  下次去玩看看0.0

看見一本有動物名稱的書(如sea wolf,smile of a wolf)就會想都不想就拿下來看嗎？ 
沒錯XD!!! 而且還會順便買下來 XD

你聽到一個陌生的名詞,第一個反應是「那個是啥? 能吃嗎?」 
對!!! XD" 

你看見認識的人開車從旁邊經過,你會用腳去追那台車 
我會...當作沒看到 (炸)

你房間及客廳裡掛的畫是從furbid上標到的 
...furbid是啥?...還有...我家沒再掛畫的= =  頂多掛個月曆

別人在找花瓶時,你在Yahoo or eBay搜尋恐龍或狼人模型 
XD 差不多啦...不過找狼的書居多XD"

你的英文明明超級苦手,你的抽屜裡卻有FurNation Magazine原文雜誌 
恩...沒買過雜誌...只用雜誌蓋泡麵而已...(轟)

喜歡被朋友搔頭或搔下巴，並露出愉快的表情 
真的是好朋友的話 可能會吧...?

在路上看到動物會目不轉睛直到頭沒辦法再轉過去 
是會注意路上的動物 只是不會這麼誇張XD

惱羞成怒的時候會由喉嚨發出低吼，接著開始亂吠 
會發出低吼 不過不會亂叫...0.0

對不喜歡的朋友或同學會說:喵的死人類... 
有講過XD 不過他們表情好像就是在跟我說:你難道不是人嗎? ((當然不是阿!!! 喵的死人類XD

會試著跟不認識的動物溝通...但如果您的種族是狼或者虎之類的話...動物們通常會想辦法避開你 
如果附近沒人~大部分都會XD

洗完澡.從頭到屁股搖動甩乾身體 
有時候會甩乾 不過到最後還是得用毛巾擦

躺著的時候腳會曲成Z字型 
沒彎過耶...

吃肉的時候.會儘可能的把骨頭也啃碎吃掉 
恩...我是吃素的XD"

心情好的時候會想狂奔 
會耶XD 不過心情太好 會稍微狼嗥一下XD

喜歡用嘴巴做事 
要看看是哪種事情0.0

其實不會說很怕癢 
呃...小狼我是超級怕養的...

無法拒絕動物為主題的電影 
對對!!XD

你會習慣性的先聞一下你要吃的東西 
恩~沒錯!! 不過如果是常吃的 就直接下肚了 (像是米飯之類的0.0

房間有動物絨毛玩具或擺設 
對!! 整個抽屜都是XD

無聊時會拿原子筆或吸管磨牙，有時還會吃吃看自己的手好不好吃。 
恩...是有咬過0.0 不過後者都是在附近無人的情況

打呵欠時牙齒一定露的很出來。 
嗯嗯XD 我還會特別把嘴張大XD

臉養的時候會用手腕磨蹭。 
會0.0!!! 如果腳夠長 還想用腳搔癢呢XD

神龍之謎裡面的主角當然是克洛克達因,小呆跟何布算哪根蔥 
...神龍之謎是啥=ˇ="?

你希望看到機械獸打敗無敵鐵金剛或蓋特機器人 
對對XD!! 

同上,你小的時候不收集模型玩具,因為買不到機械獸模型 
恩...很少買模型呢 

你的帳號跟密碼特別好猜..因為總是.... 
恩...沒錯 ...都跟獸有關的XD

看到月圓時會有想要嚎叫的衝動 
對對!!! 每次月圓或晚上都會想叫一下XD

在連結中跟動物及獸有關的連結遠比一般網站多 
嗯嗯XD!!!

對肉類有特別的偏好 
小狼我吃素的....0.0

逛街看到喜歡的動物圖案衣服就會先衝進那家店再說 
對對!!! 不過還是要看價錢...

會習慣性地做揮爪動作（像是犬夜叉的散魂鐵爪） 
很少呢...不過倒是會四腳走路0.0

玩Diablo暗黑破壞神只用德魯依，而且一定要帶狼散步 
沒聽過=ˇ="

玩某家網路遊戲的原因是因為可以騎狼或擁有狼寵~ 
XD 有時候真的會 不過還是要看好不好玩而定0.0

你可能覺得自己的體毛(包含胸毛腹毛背毛跟汗毛)長的不夠長不夠保暖 
恩...不太喜歡留太長耶 我還蠻怕熱的...

你可能不會按時修剪指甲是因為指甲算是你的生命 
對XD 我指甲都留很長

你可能會因為某些東西礙到你的路就用異常驚獸的身法來越過那些東西 
恩...可能就繞過去而已吧...

你可能不喜歡吃熟肉是因為你對生肉才有好感 
一樣...吃素的0.0

你可能只在秋天會想要發情而且連前戲都不給對方 
XD...發情好像都會吧?

你可能只想要某樣東西但卻不會用正常且間接的手法 
恩...用正常手法就好了吧...其實只要方便跟節省時間就好XD

你可能會想要用冷水洗澡不是因為沒有熱水或天氣太熱 
以前很愛用冷水洗 不過累的時候還是沖溫水好0.0

洗澡時你只用手刷自己的身體 
嗯嗯~

睡覺時可能是趴著且頭偏一邊靠在某隻手上睡還有雙腳會變成N放在左或右邊 
恩~常常都這樣0.0! 

你可能會想舔自己的腳趾是因為你覺得很癢 
呃...我骨頭很硬 想舔也舔不到...

你可能會因為獸而放棄你自己很重要的東西 
已經放棄很多了XD

你可能會把除了你的愛人之外的愛交給獸 
恩...沒愛人0.0

你平常時會用四腳爬行嗎 
有時候會

你也許會故意去森林狼嚎....... 
想要 不過...附近沒森林=ˇ="

你會不斷上樂園 
當然啦!!

你覺得哺乳類動物任何時候也可以很萌 
要看情況耶...

你喜歡有關獸人的一切 
大部分都喜歡XD

不喜歡修剪指甲，因為會少一樣武器 
對!!!

當你想殺人的時候會用舌頭測試牙齒跟指甲的尖銳程度 
有時候會 不過還是拿刀砍比較快

當你前面有強化玻璃牆或落地窗的時候會用手去拍 
輕拍是會的 

當你一個人在家或孤單的時候會會發出嗚～嗚的聲音 
嗯嗯 有時候會

看到異性對象會去觀察他是否發情 
人類 沒興趣- -

會用各種方式設下自己勢力範圍的警告 
恩...不太會耶... 

遇到岔路會選擇靠近森林的路 
沒錯=ˇ=!

你喜歡血嗎？ 
超級喜歡XD

打架用牙齒和手 
大部分啦...不過有時候還是得拿武器

你跟家人間會有特殊的動物性互動？ 
不會耶

吃飯不用餐具？ 
還是要用...

上完廁所不洗手？ 
當然會洗

----------


## 羽翔

當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏... 
我都不看球賽耶

你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋 
沒有耶

你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字?
我不用英漢字典的!!

你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物 
我只喜歡裡面的龍 

你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食 
要睡14小時根本不可能 

你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的 
2個都不知道=W=

你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色 
沒聽過耶

你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色 
沒在玩www

你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」
偶爾會找動物星球頻道不過不會去找寵物當家。 

你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字? 
35個...背不出來 

有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察
看情況~

你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族
嗯阿

你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」 
我將它稱為"3度空間"((噴

你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子 
十二國記? 完全沒聽過耶

當你看完電影"DOG STRIKER"後，你會想被裡面狼人的爪子抓一下 
沒看過所以不知道

你玩魔獸爭霸時只選Orc,玩深襚幻想升到90級的時候會故意轉職成狼人 
都沒玩

你買了PS2只因為你想玩獸人格鬥IV, 買了XBox只為了玩獸人格鬥Extreme 
沒錢買 

你玩星海爭霸時從不選該死的人類及天殺的神族,但你蟲族從來沒有輸過 
沒玩過...

看見一本有動物名稱的書(如sea wolf,smile of a wolf)就會想都不想就拿下來看嗎？ 
會吧 

你聽到一個陌生的名詞,第一個反應是「那個是啥? 能吃嗎?」 
不是耶 

你看見認識的人開車從旁邊經過,你會用腳去追那台車 
我會...當作沒看到

你房間及客廳裡掛的畫是從furbid上標到的 
...furbid?

別人在找花瓶時,你在Yahoo or eBay搜尋恐龍或狼人模型 
我是在無名XD 

你的英文明明超級苦手,你的抽屜裡卻有FurNation Magazine原文雜誌 
我英文很好的!!

喜歡被朋友搔頭或搔下巴，並露出愉快的表情 
不太喜歡 

在路上看到動物會目不轉睛直到頭沒辦法再轉過去 
偶爾會

惱羞成怒的時候會由喉嚨發出低吼，接著開始亂吠 
會發出低吼，不過不會亂叫。

對不喜歡的朋友或同學會說:X的死人類... 
會阿

會試著跟不認識的動物溝通...但如果您的種族是狼或者虎之類的話...動物們通常會想辦法避開你 
偶爾會 

洗完澡.從頭到屁股搖動甩乾身體 
有時候會甩乾，不過最後都還是得用毛巾擦。 

躺著的時候腳會曲成Z字型 
沒彎過耶... 

吃肉的時候.會儘可能的把骨頭也啃碎吃掉 
會!!

心情好的時候會想狂奔 
不會

喜歡用嘴巴做事? 
要看看是哪種事情 

其實不會說很怕癢? 
不太會沒錯

無法拒絕動物為主題的電影? 
嗯...

你會習慣性的先聞一下你要吃的東西? 
會阿

房間有動物絨毛玩具或擺設 
有阿

無聊時會拿原子筆或吸管磨牙，有時還會吃吃看自己的手好不好吃。 
有時候會

打呵欠時牙齒一定露的很出來。 
不太會

臉養的時候會用手腕磨蹭。 
嗯阿 

神龍之謎裡面的主角當然是克洛克達因,小呆跟何布算哪根蔥 
...神龍之謎? 

你希望看到機械獸打敗無敵鐵金剛或蓋特機器人 
我比較想看到普萊德打敗真理

同上,你小的時候不收集模型玩具,因為買不到機械獸模型 
恩...很少買模型呢 

你的帳號跟密碼特別好猜..因為總是.... 
恩...沒錯 ...都跟名子有關的XD 

看到月圓時會有想要嚎叫的衝動 
不太會耶

在連結中跟動物及獸有關的連結遠比一般網站多 
嗯阿XD!!! 

對肉類有特別的偏好 
嗯

逛街看到喜歡的動物圖案衣服就會先衝進那家店再說 
不太會耶

會習慣性地做揮爪動作（像是犬夜叉的散魂鐵爪） 
很少耶 

玩Diablo暗黑破壞神只用德魯依，而且一定要帶狼散步 
暗黑破壞神?

玩某家網路遊戲的原因是因為可以騎狼或擁有狼寵~ 
有時候會

你可能覺得自己的體毛(包含胸毛腹毛背毛跟汗毛)長的不夠長不夠保暖 
不會耶

你可能不會按時修剪指甲是因為指甲算是你的生命 
我都按時咬指甲((诶

你可能會因為某些東西礙到你的路就用異常驚獸的身法來越過那些東西 
恩...可能就繞過去而已吧... 

你可能不喜歡吃熟肉是因為你對生肉才有好感 
不一定

你可能只在秋天會想要發情而且連前戲都不給對方 
發情好像都會吧? 

你可能只想要某樣東西但卻不會用正常且間接的手法 
恩...用正常手法就好了吧...

你可能會想要用冷水洗澡不是因為沒有熱水或天氣太熱 
幾乎都是用冷水洗

洗澡時你只用手刷自己的身體 
嗯阿

睡覺時可能是趴著且頭偏一邊靠在某隻手上睡還有雙腳會變成N放在左或右邊 
恩~常常都這樣 

你可能會想舔自己的腳趾是因為你覺得很癢 
不會呢 

你可能會因為獸而放棄你自己很重要的東西 
已經放棄很多了 

你可能會把除了你的愛人之外的愛交給獸 
恩...沒愛人 

你平常時會用四腳爬行嗎 
不會耶

你也許會故意去森林狼嚎....... 
想要 不過...附近沒森林=W=" 

你會不斷上樂園 
當然啦!! 每分鐘上一次((噴

你覺得哺乳類動物任何時候也可以很萌 
要看情況耶... 

你喜歡有關獸人的一切 
大部分都喜歡!! 

不喜歡修剪指甲，因為會少一樣武器 
略過

當你想殺人的時候會用舌頭測試牙齒跟指甲的尖銳程度 
我不會想殺人的 

當你前面有強化玻璃牆或落地窗的時候會用手去拍 
不會耶

當你一個人在家或孤單的時候會會發出嗚～嗚的聲音 
嗯嗯 有時候會 

看到異性對象會去觀察他是否發情 
人類 沒興趣 

會用各種方式設下自己勢力範圍的警告 
恩...不太會耶... 

遇到岔路會選擇靠近森林的路 
沒錯=ˇ=! 

你喜歡血嗎？ 
超級喜歡XD 

打架用牙齒和手 
我不打架的ˊWˋ

你跟家人間會有特殊的動物性互動？ 
不會耶 

吃飯不用餐具？ 
還是要用... 

上完廁所不洗手？
會洗手阿
不喜有點髒耶

----------


## 影貓ROKU

當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏... 
!!被發現了!!!...

你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋 
獸服?我是穿著兔兔拖在學校到處跑

你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字 
沒錯!!(摔字典!

你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物 
變型金剛裡會講人話的動物是啥?

你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食
只在晚上吃東西我會肚子餓壓... 

你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的 
兩個都不知道 囧;

你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色 
我用painter就行了，而且我看不懂我家英文的Photoshop 囧

你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色 
沒玩過

你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」 
兩個都不會

你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字 
YES!!!

有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察 
動物保育協會的電話是...?

你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族 
OF  COURSE!!

你把你住的地方稱之
為「巢穴」 
恩...不會

你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子
啥是十二國記?=囗= 

當你看完電影"DOG STRIKER"後，你會想被裡面狼人的爪子抓一下 
那是啥?

你玩魔獸爭霸時只選Orc,玩深襚幻想升到90級的時候會故意轉職成狼人 
魔獸爭霸N年前就沒完了T.T 

你買了PS2只因為你想玩獸人格鬥IV, 買了XBox只為了玩獸人格鬥Extreme 
天阿我家ps2報廢拉!!撐著點!!!同伴!!!!! 

你玩星海爭霸時從不選該死的人類及天殺的神族,但你蟲族從來沒有輸過 
=囗=?

看見一本有動物名稱的書(如sea wolf,smile of a wolf)就會想都不想就拿下來看嗎？ 
本RO還沒遇過... 

你聽到一個陌生的名詞,第一個反應是「那個是啥? 能吃嗎?」 
不會耶=A=

你看見認識的人開車從旁邊經過,你會用腳去追那台車 
書包是個累贅阿T.T

你房間及客廳裡掛的畫是從furbid上標到的 
??

別人在找花瓶時,你在Yahoo or eBay搜尋恐龍或狼人模型 
本RO是在YOUTUBE上猛找狼OR貓的影片 

你的英文明明超級苦手,你的抽屜裡卻有FurNation Magazine原文雜誌 
本RO英文好得很!!(迷:是誰在安親班考76分哪?)

喜歡被朋友搔頭或搔下巴，並露出愉快的表情 
我喜歡搔別人腋下-W-(<-喂!!!)

在路上看到動物會目不轉睛直到頭沒辦法再轉過去 
我常看自家附近的豬公散步(真的!!)
看到毛毛哈士奇時也會這樣
有一次還看到沒毛的哈士奇(好可憐...)

惱羞成怒的時候會由喉嚨發出低吼，接著開始亂吠 
哇啦哇啦吼嚕吼嚕一磯一磯之嘎吱嘎....!!!!!

對不喜歡的朋友或同學會說:喵的死人類... 
喔不會耶T.T~~~~

會試著跟不認識的動物溝通...但如果您的種族是狼或者虎之類的話...動物們通常會想辦法避開你 
野貓麻糬跟我是好朋友喔~~~~

洗完澡.從頭到屁股搖動甩乾身體 
我會包著毛巾滾來滾去 

躺著的時候腳會曲成Z字型 
當然~~~

吃肉的時候.會儘可能的把骨頭也啃碎吃掉 
戴矯正器亂咬會痛死阿...TAT

心情好的時候會想狂奔 
會想多畫圖

喜歡用嘴巴做事 
本RO有黃金右手!!(閃!) 

其實不會說很怕癢 
超怕老爸搔的，不過同學都搔得不怎麼癢

無法拒絕動物為主題的電影 
好想看哪...(望)

你會習慣性的先聞一下你要吃的東西 
我會以味道評斷一個食物是否好吃(點頭)

房間有動物絨毛玩具或擺設 
動物娃娃塞爆我的床!!!XD!!!!!

無聊時會拿原子筆或吸管磨牙，有時還會吃吃看自己的手好不好吃。 
我會吃頭髮(幼稚園)=W=

打呵欠時牙齒一定露的很出來。 
不會耶~~~~~ 

臉養的時候會用手腕磨蹭。 
抓就好啦!!


看到月圓時會有想要嚎叫的衝動 
這是廢話啦 
本RO是貓阿=A=

在連結中跟動物及獸有關的連結遠比一般網站多 
被發現了(驚!!)(其實是因為狼版的關係) 

對肉類有特別的偏好 
噢...!!!又是矯正器!!!我愛吃魚、牛呀!!!!! 

逛街看到喜歡的動物圖案衣服就會先衝進那家店再說 
不能亂跑阿~~本RO是路癡==

----------


## 佛蒙特

當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏... 
沒看過球賽QAQ

你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋 
嗯嗯 有兔子耳多和尾巴唷

你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字 
沒錯啊!!!!!!!!!!!

你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物 
七龍珠還好 變行金剛很愛!! 

你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食 
我還要上課阿!!!

你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的 
哈!兩個都不知道咧

你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色 
嗯嗯 但不是獸人是純獸!!

你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色 
沒錯啦!!!狐很萌欸欸!!

你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」 
打開後都先轉動物星球頻道<-一定的!! 


你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字 
都不知道欸=口=

有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察 
有可能唷 目前沒遇過

你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族 
喔不不 咖哩都選純獸

你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」 
咖哩都說是狼窩欸

你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子 
蝦米?!

當你看完電影"DOG STRIKER"後，你會想被裡面狼人的爪子抓一下 
比較想被他咬一下((抓人好痛

你玩魔獸爭霸時只選Orc,玩深襚幻想升到90級的時候會故意轉職成狼人 
喔喔?!?!

你買了PS2只因為你想玩獸人格鬥IV, 買了XBox只為了玩獸人格鬥Extreme 
老娘沒錢啊!!!!!!(淚奔)

你玩星海爭霸時從不選該死的人類及天殺的神族,但你蟲族從來沒有輸過 
嘎嘎嘎?!?!?!

看見一本有動物名稱的書(如sea wolf,smile of a wolf)就會想都不想就拿下來看嗎？ 
這是當然的唷!!

你聽到一個陌生的名詞,第一個反應是「那個是啥? 能吃嗎?」 
你偷窺咖哩?!

你看見認識的人開車從旁邊經過,你會用腳去追那台車 
要不然呢?!用手喔?? 

你房間及客廳裡掛的畫是從furbid上標到的 
??????

別人在找花瓶時,你在Yahoo or eBay搜尋恐龍或狼人模型 
都說了咖哩喜歡純獸!!!!!!!

你的英文明明超級苦手,你的抽屜裡卻有FurNation Magazine原文雜誌 
喔喔?!雜誌?可以吃嗎?

喜歡被朋友搔頭或搔下巴，並露出愉快的表情 
搔頭而已 搔下巴會癢癢

在路上看到動物會目不轉睛直到頭沒辦法再轉過去 
你偷窺我幹麻?!

惱羞成怒的時候會由喉嚨發出低吼，接著開始亂吠 
亂吠?!是亂嚎啦!!

對不喜歡的朋友或同學會說:喵的死人類... 
對每個人都說喔(喵的死人類!!)

會試著跟不認識的動物溝通...但如果您的種族是狼或者虎之類的話...動物們通常會想辦法避開你 
他們很愛我好嗎!!

洗完澡.從頭到屁股搖動甩乾身體 
嘿呀嘿呀!!不喜歡毛巾

躺著的時候腳會曲成Z字型 
啊要不然咧??

吃肉的時候.會儘可能的把骨頭也啃碎吃掉 
會噎到呢...

心情好的時候會想狂奔 
不愛跑步 只愛亂叫唷

喜歡用嘴巴做事 
嗯....嘴爪並用

其實不會說很怕癢 
超怕的!!

無法拒絕動物為主題的電影 
嗯嗯嗯!!!

你會習慣性的先聞一下你要吃的東西 
喔...少數沒吃過的才會這樣做啦

房間有動物絨毛玩具或擺設 
喔哈哈 玩具完全沒人類

無聊時會拿原子筆或吸管磨牙，有時還會吃吃看自己的手好不好吃。 
吃手到現在還會呢((幼稚="=

打呵欠時牙齒一定露的很出來。 
要不然就變無牙老狼了?!

臉養的時候會用手腕磨蹭。 
腳也搔的到唷


看到月圓時會有想要嚎叫的衝動 
這是廢話啦
哪隻獸不這樣?!

在連結中跟動物及獸有關的連結遠比一般網站多 
一半以上都是////

對肉類有特別的偏好 
其實還好欸
只愛吃甜的和咖哩

逛街看到喜歡的動物圖案衣服就會先衝進那家店再說 
先看錢啦

----------


## 翔風狼獥獥

-當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏... 
阿沃不太喜歡看棒球賽= =

-你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋 
阿沃喜歡穿衣服上有龍或狼圖案的衣服耶!!

-你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字 
是有考慮過= =

-你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物 
哈!被發現了(!?

-你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食 
偶爾會這樣吧= =

-你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的 
(驚)!又中了...

-你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色 
一針見血....

-你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色 
迷有錯ˋˊ!

-你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」 
阿沃很少看電視(幾乎都在用電腦= =)

-你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字 
還好啦!阿沃記憶力沒那好~

-有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察 
直接一爪抓下去吧

-你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族 
目前沒玩過有獸人種族的遊戲= =

-你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」 
差不多耶~

-你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子 
沒想過(!??

-你聽到一個陌生的名詞,第一個反應是「那個是啥? 能吃嗎?」 
好像是耶= =

-看見一本有動物名稱的書(如sea wolf,smile of a wolf)就會想都不想就拿下來看嗎？
會耶!!!!

-喜歡被朋友搔頭或搔下巴，並露出愉快的表情
其實是摸頭和背(!?)

----------


## 阿翔

1.你不曾去高級餐館，因為比起餐桌禮儀你更在乎能否豪邁的進食 
嗯，因為最討厭就是餐桌禮儀了（點頭）
其實還有最大的原因是因為沒錢媽不讓去

2.你喜歡咬東咬西，因為你習慣把嘴巴當作第三隻手用 
這是肯定的~

3.比起人類，你反而比較喜歡跟動物們稱兄道弟 
這也是肯定的，就算在學校中叫誰誰誰為哥哥、誰誰誰為弟弟，
但事實上我還是更想要對其他動物稱兄道弟所以我家小狗是我的妹妹

4.你不知道某些地區的角頭老大是誰，可是卻很清楚這是哪個動物的勢力範圍 
我們這邊很少野狗TAT

5.被油漆潑到的第一個反應不是大叫，而是拼命甩動身體 
沒有被潑到過，不過大概是吧。

6.一般人被摸頭會感覺像被侮辱，可是你卻覺得很愉快 我喜歡給人家摸頭
不，相反，一般人被摸頭會覺得很舒服，
我卻基於狼族的尊嚴，是完全不能接受人類的撫摸的。

7.吃東西之前都習慣先聞一聞，不是因為怕不新鮮，而是你想確認裡面的生物 
斷氣了沒 
很少會，因為其他人會當我變態…

8.九把刀系列作品裡面你偏愛看"狼嚎" 
是很喜歡，不過其他有獸的書我也很喜歡XD

9.明明有更好的方式可以打開郵寄包裹，可是你總喜歡用嘴巴咬開 
嗯…沒有收過郵寄包裹^^"
就算收到了，我媽都早就幫我開了…

10.你對翡翠森林、貓的報恩動畫的印象勝過涼宮春日、灼眼的夏娜 
這是當然的，因為我對所有動物的喜歡程度都高過人類，
所以對這些動畫的印象較深刻是正常的=w=

12.你並不喜歡玩MonsterHunter系列遊戲，因為裡面都是獵獸情節
沒玩過… 

13.當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏
也沒看過棒球，對運動沒興趣。 

14.你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋 
獸服超多，獸拖鞋這邊很難買到…

15.你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字 
可以這樣說XD

16.你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物 
咦咦都沒看過耶…！ 

17.你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食 
可以的話…我一定會這樣做。 

18.你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的 
兩個都沒看過orz 

19.你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色 
我的只是下載的沒買原裝… 

20.你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色 
我較喜歡黑色的那隻~

21.你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」 
一般來說都是這的XD 

22.你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字 
背不出獸人畫家的名字，但我可以背出所有狼的種族。

23.有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察 
我第一時間會是先把他給咬死。

24.你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族 
應該說，如果沒有獸人，那個線上遊戲我就不玩了=w= 

25.你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」
的確是這樣。

26.你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子
沒看過…

----------


## BAKA

1.你不曾去高級餐館，因為比起餐桌禮儀你更在乎能否豪邁的進食 
否決，能有去的機會當然就是把握好好享受．

2.你喜歡咬東咬西，因為你習慣把嘴巴當作第三隻手用 
是喜歡咬，至於第三隻手那還是算了 

3.比起人類，你反而比較喜歡跟動物們稱兄道弟 
否決，因為是不同物種．

4.你不知道某些地區的角頭老大是誰，可是卻很清楚這是哪個動物的勢力範圍 
兩邊都沾不上邊

5.被油漆潑到的第一個反應不是大叫，而是拼命甩動身體 
兩者皆非，總之先提出衣物損害以及清潔費的賠償． 

6.一般人被摸頭會感覺像被侮辱，可是你卻覺得很愉快 我喜歡給人家摸頭 
有你得摸？連我爸都沒摸過我．

7.吃東西之前都習慣先聞一聞，不是因為怕不新鮮，而是你想確認裡面的生物 
斷氣了沒 
都切成屍塊了還有必要確認斷氣了沒嗎？

8.九把刀系列作品裡面你偏愛看"狼嚎" 
沒接觸過 

9.明明有更好的方式可以打開郵寄包裹，可是你總喜歡用嘴巴咬開 
嘴方便嘛

10.你對翡翠森林、貓的報恩動畫的印象勝過涼宮春日、灼眼的夏娜 
各有各的特色，難以比較

12.你並不喜歡玩MonsterHunter系列遊戲，因為裡面都是獵獸情節 
就操控角色給他們咬死嘛，好魔物，不萌嗎？

13.當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏 
否決，但可以判斷有沒有二創的潛力． 

14.你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋 
有熊掌拖鞋，被扔在一旁放置ＰＬＡＹ．

15.你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字 
並沒有字典

16.你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物 
否決，正確來說是並不這麼愛看． 

17.你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食 
為了自身未來著想還是不要這樣好了，我想這大概是廢人的生活規律吧啊哈哈． 

18.你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的 
皆不知 

19.你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色 
其實也不是只有ＰＳ能上色啊ˊ＿ˊ，
不會畫線不會去背不會開圖層還是手繪上色咖實在Ｗ 

20.你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色 
否決，明明索尼也是獸，這是種族歧視！ 

21.你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」 
一率從探索頻道開始轉起，時間不對我想寵物當家是怎麼找也找不到的Ｗ

22.你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字 
否決，兩者皆無法背下 

23.有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察 
與其打電話不如想想怎麼脫身吧． 

24.你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族 
只要是人外皆可

25.你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」 
否決

26.你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子 
就算認為樂俊是主角也還是改變不了陽子就是主角的事實啊哈哈～

----------


## o哈士奇o

1.你不曾去高級餐館，因為比起餐桌禮儀你更在乎能否豪邁的進食 
高級餐館的餐點一定都很精緻,不用精緻的進食方法怎能品嘗出餐點的美味

2.你喜歡咬東咬西，因為你習慣把嘴巴當作第三隻手用 
如果腸胃比一般人強要我咬東咬西也是無所謂

3.比起人類，你反而比較喜歡跟動物們稱兄道弟 
總是幻想自己是動物/狼/獸,但絕非動物/狼/獸,畢竟這是現實世界

4.你不知道某些地區的角頭老大是誰，可是卻很清楚這是哪個動物的勢力範圍 
這地球一直都是人類的勢力範圍

5.被油漆潑到的第一個反應不是大叫，而是拼命甩動身體 
先找警察來

6.一般人被摸頭會感覺像被侮辱，可是你卻覺得很愉快 我喜歡給人家摸頭 
沒讓人摸過

7.吃東西之前都習慣先聞一聞，不是因為怕不新鮮，而是你想確認裡面的生物 
會聞,因為吃進去的味道跟食物本身散發的氣味是不同的

8.九把刀系列作品裡面你偏愛看"狼嚎" 
沒看過這齣電影 

9.明明有更好的方式可以打開郵寄包裹，可是你總喜歡用嘴巴咬開 
我沒收過郵寄包裹

10.你對翡翠森林、貓的報恩動畫的印象勝過涼宮春日、灼眼的夏娜 
只看過翡翠森林,其他沒看過

12.你並不喜歡玩MonsterHunter系列遊戲，因為裡面都是獵獸情節 
沒玩過

13.當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏 
我不喜歡棒球

14.你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋 
我的獸裝製作跟試穿都是在宿舍完成

15.你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字 
不會想查這三個字

16.你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物 
很少看七龍珠,變形金剛沒看過不知道

17.你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食 
不可能,每天都有實習課,一天睡7小時就要偷笑了 

18.你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的 
都沒看過

19.你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色 
不需要買,網路上都有盜版,甚至連painter都能輕易下載

20.你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色 
沒玩過不知道

21.你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」 
我打開電視第一個是看年代新聞,但是偶爾會去看寵物當家,只是最近這幾個月接觸電時時間少很少看

22.你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字 
中國有23個省

23.有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察 
我連動物保育協會的電話都不知道

24.你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族 
只玩Q版的線上遊戲,第二先看長相,第三只要跟狼狗貓狐狸有關的種族才會選EX曙光2

25.你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」 
不用這樣貶低自己

26.你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子 
沒看過不知道

27.你玩魔獸爭霸時只選Orc,玩深襚幻想升到90級的時候會故意轉職成狼人 
玩過魔獸爭霸,但不常玩正規,都玩Dota類居多,後面那個沒玩過

28.你買了PS2只因為你想玩獸人格鬥IV, 買了XBox只為了玩獸人格鬥Extreme 
沒買過沒玩過

29.你玩星海爭霸時從不選該死的人類及天殺的神族,但你蟲族從來沒有輸過 
沒玩過 

30.你聽到一個陌生的名詞,第一個反應是「那個是啥? 能吃嗎?」 
可能又是哪個網路衍生出的詞.. 

31.你看見認識的人開車從旁邊經過,你會用腳去追那台車 
就看他開走就好了

32.你房間及客廳裡掛的畫是從furbid上標到的 
房間不能掛畫,樓長會給你記警告

33.別人在找花瓶時,你在Yahoo or eBay搜尋恐龍或狼人模型 
沒碰過拍賣

34.你的英文明明超級苦手,你的抽屜裡卻有FurNation Magazine原文雜誌 
沒錢買

----------


## ddffghj100

1.你不曾去高級餐館，因為比起餐桌禮儀你更在乎能否豪邁的進食 
比起餐桌禮儀，我更在乎荷包啊！！！！如果價錢一樣，臨北一定去餐廳吃的啊！！不過餐桌禮儀甚麼的！！路邊攤也可以實行啊！！！

2.你喜歡咬東咬西，因為你習慣把嘴巴當作第三隻手用 
我的第三隻手通常是腳誒，嘴巴是用來放砲的

3.比起人類，你反而比較喜歡跟動物們稱兄道弟 
我喜歡跟二次元角色稱兄道弟，不！我才不宅哩！

4.你不知道某些地區的角頭老大是誰，可是卻很清楚這是哪個動物的勢力範圍 
是...KERO青蛙的勢力範圍嗎？ 

5.被油漆潑到的第一個反應不是大叫，而是拼命甩動身體 
『幹！！！』

6.一般人被摸頭會感覺像被侮辱，可是你卻覺得很愉快 我喜歡給人家摸頭 
還～～～好～～～

7.吃東西之前都習慣先聞一聞，不是因為怕不新鮮，而是你想確認裡面的生物 
我想確認這東西，壞掉了沒啊！！

8.九把刀系列作品裡面你偏愛看"狼嚎" 
明明就是"異夢"比較好看！！！

9.明明有更好的方式可以打開郵寄包裹，可是你總喜歡用嘴巴咬開 
剪刀是你我的好碰友，而且嘴巴咬很痠誒

10.你對翡翠森林、貓的報恩動畫的印象勝過涼宮春日、灼眼的夏娜 
涼宮萬歲！！！！！阿虛萬歲！！！！

12.你並不喜歡玩MonsterHunter系列遊戲，因為裡面都是獵獸情節 
我喜歡獵殺火龍的快感～～～

13.當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏 
棒球，能吃嗎？

14.你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋 
我不喜歡穿拖鞋，也不喜歡穿汗衫以外的服裝啊！！！

15.你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字 
黑細殺小？ 

16.你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物 
七龍珠超熱血的啊！！！！！變形金剛我沒看過誒～

17.你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食 
白天能睡四小時我就很滿足了真的。不過我的確常在夜晚覓食，消夜甚麼的...(遠目)

18.你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的 
我只研究過星戰的特效原理啊

19.你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色 
我都用篇特

20.你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色 
查爾斯超可愛的啊！！而且他會飛！！！
等等，索尼克明明是豪豬為甚麼躺著也中槍！！

21.你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」 
好久好久好久好久好久好久好久好久好久好久好久好久好久好久好久好久好久好久好久好久好久好久好久好久沒看電視了～

22.你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字 
蛤，這又是啥小？

23.有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察 
我會打爆侵犯我的人

24.你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族 
很久沒完ㄤ賴了，但是骯賴的人類角色通常真的很不吸引人

25.你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」 
藍星

26.你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子 
我沒看過啊！！！為什麼要雷我！！為什麼！！！ 

27.你玩魔獸爭霸時只選Orc,玩深襚幻想升到90級的時候會故意轉職成狼人 
我為了大劍士都選半獸人，話說Orc是？

28.你買了PS2只因為你想玩獸人格鬥IV, 買了XBox只為了玩獸人格鬥Extreme 
三國無雙超耐死的！！！ 

29.你玩星海爭霸時從不選該死的人類及天殺的神族,但你蟲族從來沒有輸過 
哇哈哈哈哈！我蟲族！！常輸...

30.你聽到一個陌生的名詞,第一個反應是「那個是啥? 能吃嗎?」 
我身邊十個朋友有十五個會這樣講誒

31.你看見認識的人開車從旁邊經過,你會用腳去追那台車 
我會用機關槍追車 

32.你房間及客廳裡掛的畫是從furbid上標到的 
房間沒空間掛畫，不過如果可以掛，我想放上士官長

33.別人在找花瓶時,你在Yahoo or eBay搜尋恐龍或狼人模型 
似乎有找尋過氂牛的頭顱，用於繪圖參考時

34.你的英文明明超級苦手,你的抽屜裡卻有FurNation Magazine原文雜誌 
痾...那是啥？

----------


## 咩

1.你不曾去高級餐館，因為比起餐桌禮儀你更在乎能否豪邁的進食
如果我說我到高級餐廳還是豪邁的進食怎麼辦XD?

2.你喜歡咬東咬西，因為你習慣把嘴巴當作第三隻手用
不會，但我常咬同學的手，因為咬起來很舒服(辛苦他們了)。

3.比起人類，你反而比較喜歡跟動物們稱兄道弟
我身邊動物不多耶....

4.你不知道某些地區的角頭老大是誰，可是卻很清楚這是哪個動物的勢力範圍
這題答案也是..我身邊動物不多，但我確定我們家的陽台是我家兔子的。

5.被油漆潑到的第一個反應不是大叫，而是拼命甩動身體
我第一個反應並不值得學習，還是別打上來好了XD。

6.一般人被摸頭會感覺像被侮辱，可是你卻覺得很愉快 
我倒是不太喜歡給別人摸頭，可能是怕別人弄亂的我的頭髮XD

7.吃東西之前都習慣先聞一聞，不是因為怕不新鮮，而是你想確認裡面的生物斷氣了沒
我不這能樣做，我會被我家人打，說我很沒禮貌XD

8.九把刀系列作品裡面你偏愛看"狼嚎"
我不常看很多字的書，因為我常分不清看到哪一行...除了參考書不得不看

9.明明有更好的方式可以打開郵寄包裹，可是你總喜歡用嘴巴咬開
我應該會被爸媽揍XD老爸老媽曰:你是沒有手啊!

10.你對翡翠森林、貓的報恩動畫的印象勝過涼宮春日、灼眼的夏娜
我對其他動畫片印象比較深刻，但現在又想不起來是哪些，歲月不饒人，我老了

12.你並不喜歡玩MonsterHunter系列遊戲，因為裡面都是獵獸情節
哦....應該沒興趣玩，如果是殺人就有興趣了，例如:CS...等等

13.當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏
我沒有看棒球的習慣

14.你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋
我家沒有採購這類物品

15.你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字
我很少在用英漢字典，所以我不知道它有沒有這些字

16.你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物
我沒看過七龍珠，變形金鋼只有看過電影的

17.你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食
等我退休吧...(遙望遠方

18.你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的
我是不是個沒童年的孩子啊XD?

19.你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色
我最近比較忙著學日文，但即使沒有學也應該不會買，要省點錢，爸媽要養一家七口

20.你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色
好遙遠的記憶了，實在想不起來......

21.你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」
寵物當家不會找，但我會先看Discovery、國家地理頻道、動物星球頻道


22.你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字
我之前再拼基測，所以要等最近才能開始背吧(怎麼有種再背功課的感覺)..

23.有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察
沒有人想侵犯我...我有那麼兇神惡煞嘛QQ?

24.你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族
我玩的遊戲裡沒有獸人的角色耶，如果有的話我就會選

25.你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」
不會吧，沒有想到這麼多，就單純的說:家

26.你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子
蛤???

27.你玩魔獸爭霸時只選Orc,玩深襚幻想升到90級的時候會故意轉職成狼人
我沒有玩魔獸爭霸...我是不是玩的遊戲太少了阿......

28.你買了PS2只因為你想玩獸人格鬥IV, 買了XBox只為了玩獸人格鬥Extreme
我也沒有買PS2......也沒有XBox...怎麼覺得自己好像落伍了

29.你玩星海爭霸時從不選該死的人類及天殺的神族,但你蟲族從來沒有輸過
天啊我真的落伍了

30.你聽到一個陌生的名詞,第一個反應是「那個是啥? 能吃嗎?」
應該不會吧....獸有滿腦子都想著吃嗎.....?

31.你看見認識的人開車從旁邊經過,你會用腳去追那台車
我會叫他XD

32.你房間及客廳裡掛的畫是從furbid上標到的
我沒有掛東西在牆上的習慣，應該說沒有東西可以給我掛

33.別人在找花瓶時,你在Yahoo or eBay搜尋恐龍或狼人模型
如果我的時衣住行應付得來的話我就會考慮買了

34.你的英文明明超級苦手,你的抽屜裡卻有FurNation Magazine原文雜誌
我的英文來不算到苦手啦...但我沒有FurNation的原文雜誌

35.想過用投胎轉世的方式看看能不能把自己變成一隻獸(或是有試過)
有，但是我沒有試過，總覺得這樣好對不起家人

36.到國外的獸網發現自己什麼都看不懂但還是看的好開心
這種事常做，看到那些好看的圖就覺得心滿意足了

----------


## Tardor

1.你不曾去高級餐館，因為比起餐桌禮儀你更在乎能否豪邁的進食
不會阿，不管到哪我吃東西都很文靜的~~ ;D

2.你喜歡咬東咬西，因為你習慣把嘴巴當作第三隻手用
只有拔蝦子殼時...

3.比起人類，你反而比較喜歡跟動物們稱兄道弟
NO~

4.你不知道某些地區的角頭老大是誰，可是卻很清楚這是哪個動物的勢力範圍
啥鬼?都不知道

5.被油漆潑到的第一個反應不是大叫，而是拼命甩動身體
肯定先是髒話

6.一般人被摸頭會感覺像被侮辱，可是你卻覺得很愉快
超詭異，拍不得

7.吃東西之前都習慣先聞一聞，不是因為怕不新鮮，而是你想確認裡面的生物斷氣了沒
用舌頭嘗比較實在 =D

8.九把刀系列作品裡面你偏愛看"狼嚎"
跟九把刀不熟

9.明明有更好的方式可以打開郵寄包裹，可是你總喜歡用嘴巴咬開
工具萬能

10.你對翡翠森林、貓的報恩動畫的印象勝過涼宮春日、灼眼的夏娜
這能比嗎?...不過都沒太大興趣  D:

12.你並不喜歡玩MonsterHunter系列遊戲，因為裡面都是獵獸情節
把人放置給魔物PLAY =D

13.當你去看棒球比賽時,你會以吉祥物的表現來判斷球隊會不會贏
哈?沒在看

14.你在家中穿著獸服(fursuit)及兔子形狀的拖鞋
冬天毛絨鞋好用阿~

15.你認為你的英漢字典是廢物因為你查不到'yerf' 'yiff' wolfe'這些字
知識加GJ ...   至於  翻譯是...  阿哈哈...

16.你愛看變形金剛及七龍珠只因為裡頭有會講話的動物
決不是主因AND變形金剛沒看過

17.你在白天睡14個小時並只有在晚上外出覓食
很亮很難睡...

18.你不知道「星際大戰」是誰導演的;但你知道「歷險小恐龍」是誰導演的
不會注意...

19.你買了原版的Photoshop只因為你想替你畫的獸人著色
偏愛篇特+SAI  (離題了

20.你玩「音速小子」不是因為喜歡索尼(Sonic)而是因為喜歡裡面的狐狸角色
阿哈~被發現了((拖走

21.你打開電視第一個會去找「動物星球頻道」,再來你會找「寵物當家」
沒特定順序

22.你記不住中國有多少省,但你可以背出35個獸人畫家的名字
都不行

23.有人想要侵犯你時,你打電話給動物保育協會而不是打給警察
請問...有時間給你打電話?= =

24.你玩線上遊戲時,毫不考慮就選了獸人為你的種族
不見得，但通常不會選人族...聽起來就很弱((拖走

25.你把你住的地方稱之為「巢穴」
當然不

26.你認為「十二國記」裡面的主角是樂俊而不是陽子
期實是我((拖

27.你玩魔獸爭霸時只選Orc,玩深襚幻想升到90級的時候會故意轉職成狼人
只打三國((告非

28.你買了PS2只因為你想玩獸人格鬥IV, 買了XBox只為了玩獸人格鬥Extreme
FF超棒的~!

29.你玩星海爭霸時從不選該死的人類及天殺的神族,但你蟲族從來沒有輸過
常用神，玩蟲手不夠快，玩人會手殘=D

30.你聽到一個陌生的名詞,第一個反應是「那個是啥? 能吃嗎?」
啥鬼!?

31.你看見認識的人開車從旁邊經過,你會用腳去追那台車
叫住他又不會有獎勵((拖

32.你房間及客廳裡掛的畫是從furbid上標到的
沒地方可掛...

33.別人在找花瓶時,你在Yahoo or eBay搜尋恐龍或狼人模型
不如買土自己玩 =D

34.你的英文明明超級苦手,你的抽屜裡卻有FurNation Magazine原文雜誌
那...啥鬼

35.想過用投胎轉世的方式看看能不能把自己變成一隻獸(或是有試過)
嗯?聽起來不錯?

36.到國外的獸網發現自己什麼都看不懂但還是看的好開心
部分看得懂阿...，看不懂也會去翻阿...

37.為了畫獸買了繪圖板
真是熱血阿...

----------

